# Cataclysm neue Fähigkeiten...



## Paradiso (23. August 2009)

Da nun raus ist, dass die Levelgrenze bis 85 angehoben wird und somit auch neue Fähigkeiten kommen sollten habe ich mir mal gedacht, dass wir hier unsere Wünsche aufschreiben sollten. So können wir auch mal wieder unsere Fantasy auskramen und hier rumalbern xD
Ihr könnt entweder eure Wünsche hier äußern oder andere bewerten =)
Aber bitte bleibt etwas ernst und nehmt keine overpowerd Fähigkeiten. Denn die kommen ja eh nicht ins Spiel.
Ich denke so jede Klasse bekommt 2-3 neue Fähigkeiten geschenkt, denn wenn man wieder nur 1 bekommt wirds langweilig. Vorallem als Hybrid.
*
Ich fange dann mal an:*



Priester:

- Schatten: 
Schattenwort Verderben
Erzeugt im Verlauf von 10 Sekunden X Schaden und nach dem verlauf 
der Zeit nochmals Y Schaden. Stirbt das Ziel durch den "Endschaden" nicht
so bekommt der Zaubernde ebenfalls Y Schaden.

Schattenschleider ( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Zaubernde wird in einen Schleier aus Schattengehüllt und wird 10 Sekunden
Imun gegenüber Furcht,Bezauberung usw. In der Zeit macht der Zaubernde außerdem
30% mehr Schaden und hat 20% mehr Zaubermacht.

-Disziplin:
Machtwort Barriere ( 1 Minute Abklingzeit)
Alle Gruppenmitlgieder in 16 m. Reichweite bekommen ein Schild, was wie Machtwort Schild fungiert.



Schamane:

- Elementar:
Blitzendes Blut
Das Ziel wird mit dem Zauber blitzendes Blut belegt und erleidert innerhalb von 16 Sekunden
X Schaden. In dieser Zeit werden die Zauber Blitzschalg und Kettenblitzschlag 20% mehr
Schaden an dem Ziel machen.

- Wiederherstellung:
Bitte der Ahnen (2.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Zaubernde erhält für 1 Minute die Kraft der Ahnen und hat somit die
Chance von 35%. nachdem er eine Kettenheilung gecastet hat eine
identische zu zaubern die kein Mana kostet und auf das selbe Ziel geht.



Schurke:

- Meucheln:
Giftpfütze ( 1 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Schurke lässt eine Giftfalle hinter sich liegen.
Tritt dort jemand drauf kommt eine Giftpdütze zum Vorschein,
welche wenn man drin steht X Schaden pro 3 Sekunden macht.
Diese Pfütze hält für 45 Sekunden.



Jäger:

- Treffsicherheit:
Elementarschuss (1 Minute Abklingzeit)
Der Jäger lädt seine Pfeile mit der Kraft der Elementar auf.
Dadurch erzeugen seine Schüsse für 20 Sekunden einen
zufälligen Elementarschaden von X .

- Tierherrschaft:
Beschützerinstinkt (3 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Jäger leitet für 30 Sekunden 30% des erlittenden Schaden auf sein Tier um.
In dieser Zeit erhöht sich der Schaden des Tieres um 30%.



Druide:

- Gleichgewicht:
Zorn der Wildniss ( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Druide verwandelt sich für 10 Sekunden in einen Phönix und erhöht
dadurch seinen Schaden um 30%. Auserdem ist seine
Regeneration in dieser Zeit um 30% erhöht und imun gegen Furchteffekte.
Nach dieser Zeit verwandelt sich der Druide in seine alte Gestalt zurück.

- Wilder Kampf:
Klauen und Tatzen( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Druide erhält in Terrorbärengestalt den Buff scharfe Klauen für 12 Sekunden
und erhöht somit seine Bedrohung pro Schlag um 50%.
Der Druide erhält in Katzengestalt den Buff weiche Tatzen für 12 Sekunden
und verringert somit seine Bedrohung mit jedem Schlag um 2%.


----------



## Balord (23. August 2009)

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?


----------



## Liberiana (23. August 2009)

Paladin:

Flamme der Heiligkeit: (5 Min cd)
Belegt das Ziel 10 Sekunden lang mit einer Flamme der Heiligkeit.
Die in dieser Zeit auf das Ziel durchgeführte Heilung durch den Zaubernden Paladin (ausgenommen Effektheilung von "Flamme des Glaubens")
heilt 4 weitere Gruppen oder Schlachtzugsmitglieder um 33% der Heilung auf die Flamme der Heiligkeit.

Edit:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?



Ja, aber vielleicht gibts 1-2 neue Spells vom Klassenlehrer?


----------



## Paradiso (23. August 2009)

Sicher kommen keine Endtalente aber schau ma in den Thementitel....^^
Und les das was ich geschrieben habe xD

Auf der Blizzcon wurde schon gesagt, dass ALLE Klassen neue Spells beim Lehrer lernen. Als Beispiel nahm man den Prister der 3 neue kriegen soll...


----------



## Elminator (23. August 2009)

Krieger:
 Kolossales Anstürmen
 1,5 sec Casttime
 Der Krieger beginnt innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden seine Wut zu Verbrauchen und auf das Zielgebiet zu Stürmen.
 Jede Feinde Erleiden X Schaden und werden durch die Wutaura 20 Sekunden verlangsamt.


----------



## Apuh (23. August 2009)

Alle Klassen:

Mal des Account löschens
Alle Spieler löschen ihren Account und zocken nurnoch Tetris, Super Mario oder Zelda.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (23. August 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?



Der Vergelter hat jetzt schon einige Punkte zu viel und es kommen noch 5 weitere dazu? Juhu.


----------



## Balimba (23. August 2009)

- Wiederherstellung:
Bitte der Ahnen (2.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Zaubernde erhält für 1 Minute die Kraft der Ahnen und hat somit die
Chance von 35%. nachdem er eine Kettenheilung gecastet hat eine
identische zu zaubern die kein Mana kostet und auf das selbe Ziel geht.


Soviel fzu nicht überporwerten Fähigkeiten dann muss man eingfach immer weiter kettenheilung spamen wenn man das aktiv hat -.-


----------



## phipush1 (23. August 2009)

Schamane:

Sturm(1min cd):
Der Schamane zaubert einen Wirbelwind herbei, der gegner hinfort wirbelt.

Erdbeben:
Der Schamane zaubert ein Erdbeben, das allen gegnern x Schaden zufügt.

Verheerende Flammen:
Wenn auf dem Ziel des Schamanen Flammenschock aktiv ist, verstärkt der Schamane das Feuer und ruft somit einen Dot hervor.
Dieser dot heißt verheerende Flammen und fügt x schaden über 12 sek. zu.


----------



## DaScAn (23. August 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?



Genau das^^
Und es kommen keine Neuen Fertigkeiten. Lediglich bessere Ränge der bekannten Zauber.....


----------



## Paradiso (23. August 2009)

Leute... wir reden nicht über Talente sondern lernbare Fähigkeiten vom Lehrer... 



> Alle Klassen:
> 
> Mal des Account löschens
> Alle Spieler löschen ihren Account und zocken nurnoch Tetris, Super Mario oder Zelda.



und soswas auch ned


----------



## phamo (23. August 2009)

*Jäger:*

Ein Schuss, der das Ziel einfriert, ein frost dot und nach beenden des dots (zeit oder entbannt) nen aoe dmg verursacht.


*Schamane:*

AOE Heal oder nen Hot Spell als Healer

als verstörker den DK Heranziehen Griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Ele nen priester ähnlicher spell -> Gedankenexplosion


erstmal die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. August 2009)

godmode für alle und cola-automaten statt briefkästen


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

Druiden:

- Baumgestalt
 - Feuer! Der Druide zündet sich selber an und inhaliert den Rauch was ihm - 100% Avoid und - 100% Dmg abzieht

- Bärengestalt
 - Beären Hunger! Der Bär hat solch einen Hunger das er in den Wald geht und Beeren sammelt - Kräuterkunde um 450 erhöht.

- Katzengestalt
 - Ich muss dringend aufs Klo! Der Druide bekommt 500% Speed und kann somit dem Bossfight entrinnen.

- Bobkingestalt
 - Der Blick! Die Eule kann ihren Kopf um 360% drehen um somit Gegner leichter findig zu machen.


----------



## Paradiso (23. August 2009)

Wenn ihr hier nur Funfähigkeiten auflisten wollt dann geht nach hello Kitty online


----------



## Meatwookie (23. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Druiden:
> 
> - Bobkingestalt
> - Der Blick! Die Eule kann ihren Kopf um 360% drehen um somit Gegner leichter findig zu machen.


Ahahah

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

ihr habt ja alle OP Ideen.. will ich meine auch mal Beitragen

Dk:

Todesgriff - Fügt absofort auch Schaden an - skaliert durch Lvl x Waffenschafen.
Tod und Verfall - Sobald jemand in das Feld tritt wird er verpestet und sobald er aus dem Ring läuft verteilt er einen weiteren Ring - der debuff hält 30 sek.


----------



## schicksalslord (23. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Druiden:
> 
> - Baumgestalt
> - Feuer! Der Druide zündet sich selber an und inhaliert den Rauch was ihm - 100% Avoid und - 100% Dmg abzieht
> ...



wenn das kommt fang ich an dudu zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

> - Tierherrschaft:
> Beschützerinstinkt (3 Minuten Abklingzeit)
> Der Jäger leitet für 30 Sekunden 30% des erlittenden Schaden auf sein Tier um.
> In dieser Zeit erhöht sich der Schaden des Tieres um 30%.



So was ähnliches gibts/gabs schon ^^


----------



## Haawk (23. August 2009)

*Krieger:

*Letzte Verteidigung
30min Abklingzeit
Sofortzauber
Fähigkeit nur Aktivierbar wenn Maximalgesundhet unter 10% fällt
der Krieger Hebt sein schild und hat für 10sek. lang immunität gegen
schaden. Daraufhin mach der krieger 100% schaden und hat einen Heilbonus von
500%


----------



## Cloymax (23. August 2009)

so nen Thread wollte ich auch grad aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe eine weitere idee für shami:

Geisterverbindung: Der shami verbindet mit der Hilfe der Ahnen seinen geist mit dem eines gefallenen Verbündten. Stirbt der shami, überträgt er seine letzte kraft in den verbundenen toten und belebt ihn so wieder. bis zum tod des shamis, wiederbelebung des toten oder bis der tote seinen geist freilässt erhält der shami einen buff, der seine attribute um 6% erhöht und seinen erlittenen schaden um 6% verringert. belebt der shami den verbundenen durch seinen tod wieder, so überträgt sich der effekt auf den wiederbelebten, aber nur noch mit 3% effekt bis der schamane seinen geist freilässt oder wiederbelebt wird.belebt der schamane jemanden durch geisterverbindung wieder, muss er 30 sekunden warten, bis er Reinkarnation benutzen kann.

was haltet ihr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für dk tank

wird der dk von hinten oder von der seite angegriffen, hatte er eine um 20% verringerte chance( also bei 20% parry dann 16%, den angriff zu parieren und den gegner vor sich hin zu ziehen. 
wird er von vorne angegriffen, kann er einen buff erhalten, der einen automatischen konter auslösen kann, wenn der dk pariert.


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Es soll 3 neue Zauber für jede klasse geben dazu 5 neue Talentpunkte mehr kann ich dazu leider auch  ned sagen 

Paladin fähigkeit Heal:
Heiliger Regen: 5 sec dc
alle in einen umkreis von 30 Metern werden in laufe von 10 sek,um 
4500 punkten gehalt


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
Schlidbeihändigkeit:
Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15% 
Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er 
120% Waffenschaden


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. August 2009)

Es soll einen Schattenzauber ohne CD für Priester geben.


----------



## Araan (23. August 2009)

schamane:
ein elementar das aoe heals macht


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. August 2009)

Araan schrieb:


> schamane:
> ein elementar das aoe heals macht


gefällt mir als healschami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wasser,- und Luftelementar fehlen ja noch. (Wobei Wasserelementar besser zu heilung passen würde)


----------



## Pereace2010 (23. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> godmode für alle und cola-automaten statt briefkästen




Mady my day xD


----------



## Skylo (23. August 2009)

ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das blizz wirklich solche fähigkeiten ins spiel implementiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (23. August 2009)

dk

zorn der toten: löscht automatisch die ganze welt aus und verhindert das sich alle leichen sich innerhalb von 5 stunden wiederbeleben kann^^


ich weiß klingt eig nach dk klischee aber fädes cool (vor allem bei städteraids)^^


----------



## PvPtwinker (23. August 2009)

Jäger:
Headshot: Schießt dem Gegner zwischen die Augen so das er sofort tot umfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (23. August 2009)

DK 
Armee der Tanzenden Toten :
Der dk beschwört 5 guhls die mit ihn tanzen und so mit den feind bis zu 20 sekunden verwirrt unt handlungsunfähig macht


----------



## mmuxi (23. August 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
> Schlidbeihändigkeit:
> Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15%
> Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er
> 120% Waffenschaden



Welchen Waffenschaden hat er den noch?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. August 2009)

Krieger:
-Neues Talent: Leichte Rüstung, Für den Krieger ist die schwere Plattenrüstung keine sonderliche Last, dies lässt ihn 5/10/15% schneller laufen, sowie auch sein Reittier.
-Neue Fähigkeit: Durchhalten!   Erhöht eure Geschwindigkeit um 60% für 10 Sekunden, während dieser Dauer erhaltet ihr 10% mehr Lebenspunkte und könnt nicht getötet werden.
-Überarbeitet: Zerschmetternder Wurf benötigt nun keine Wut mehr

Hunter:
-Pets buffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mmuxi schrieb:


> Welchen Waffenschaden hat er den noch?



Den Blockwert x2 als DPS?^^


----------



## Haggelo (23. August 2009)

Hexer

Fluch der elemente
Fluch der schwäche
Fluch der Sprachen 
In einem!!

Schurke

Netz

Spannt ein netz von a-b ... das feinde festhällt wenn sie durchlaufen (oder sowas)


Todesritter

Knochengefängnis

Knochen kommen aus dem boden ( oder so ) und sperren den gegner ein (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bader1 (24. August 2009)

Krieger

Wir wollen endlich die Fähigkeit die schon zu Lichking angekündigt wurde aber ned kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

Für alle die ned wissen was die macht, man springt auf den Feind zu und betäubt ihn ein paar Sec.
Man muss den Sprung aber einschätzen, also ohne so einen grünen Kreis den man wo absetzt und man dahin springt.


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

Armee der Untoten:

Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:

Abklingzeit reduziert auf 15 sek
20 Ghule ( machen genauso viel schaden wie der Dk mit seinen whitehits )
15 Skelettmagier ( hauen 10k pyroblasts rein )
10 Gargoyles ( critten mit Zorn & Sternfeuer für ca. 15k )
5 Monstrositäten ( hauen das 5fache von den whitehits des beistzers raus )
1 Lich King ( pwnt sowieso alles was ihn nur annähern schief anguckt )

und wenn sie jetzt bestellen erhalten sie einen Gnom gratis zum Frühstück dazu.


----------



## yves1993 (24. August 2009)

Hexer:
Entwaffnende Rache:
Jedes mal wenn einer Eurer Zauber unterbrochen wird, wird der Gegner für die gleiche Zeit die Euer Zauberwirken verhindert entwaffnet.
(*hust* FoK *hust*)
Naja wird ja eh generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (24. August 2009)

Krieger Furor:

Der Krieger kann nun 3 Zweihandwaffen tragen! :]


----------



## yves1993 (24. August 2009)

Griff der Diamanten:
Krieger können ab sofort 4 2H Waffen tragen, die Füsse zu benutzen ist ebenfalls erlaubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## habibo (24. August 2009)

Der Furor Krieger nimmt ne 2h Waffe in den Mund.
Der Waffen Krieger klaut die bouble des pala.


----------



## phipush1 (24. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...



made my day^^


----------



## fre_k (24. August 2009)

Naja, eine der tollsten Bossfähigkeiten die man zur Zeit so sieht find ich den Gott-Mode vom Council lowmode, wo der Kleine in die Luft geht.
Eingentlich seh ich das als Eleschami fähigkeit. Da ich aber nur nen Healprisi zocke möcht ich das als Healer haben, ich geh halt in die Luft und alle in der Umgebung kriegen Blitzhealstrahlen ab. (Da wir sowas aber bestimmt net kriegen ^^). Wäre noch n weiteres Talent zum Manaregen ganz toll. x)

Oder als Diszi für PvP sowas wie:
Verbesserter Manabrand:
Euer Zauber Manabrand hat die Chance das Ziel für 2 Sekunden bewegungsunfähig zu machen.
(Damit die scheiss Bäume net mehr wegrennen ^^.)

Was ich als Holy auch ganz nice finden würde, wäre nochmal irgend ne Hymne. Finde die Hymnen passen ganz gut zum Priester. Wüsste aber gerade nicht was man damit verbinden soll. Haben ja schon ne Heal- und ne Manareghymne.

Oh-Shit-Button für Diszis: (Nebst dem Gruppenschild was ich auch toll finden würde)
Fokusiertes Schild:
5min CD
Alle Ziele in einem Radius von 15Metern, welche von Machtwort: Schild betroffen sind, übertragen ihren Schild auf das Ziel. Der Schild des Ziels wird so verstärkt.
(Absorbiert halt dan evtl die nächsten 30k DMG wen genug in der Nähe waren.

Holypriester pewpew.
Gottmode
15min CD
der Priester verwandelt sich für 15 Sekunden in einen Engel, welcher seine Heilung um 20% erhöht und die Manakosten um 20% senkt. Zusätzlich erhält der Priester 20% weniger dmg (was den Healbaum wider etwas PvP freundlicher gestallten würde. Da müsste man aber noch was mit dem CD gucken.)

Auch am Brunnen des Lichts (oder wie der heissst^^) sollten sie mal etwas ändern. Es gibt zur Zeit relativ wenig Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür.


----------



## Grayback (24. August 2009)

Magier: 

Flammenkranz  -3Min Cooldown

Der Magier zaubert einen Flammenkranz um einen feindlichen Gegner und wenn dieser sich bewegt fliegt der Gegner, der Raid und die hälfte des Kontinents in die Luft und brennt ab. Dieser Zauber ist nur bei Aran in Karazhan erlernbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

ololololololo Tauren Palas


----------



## Lord Gama (24. August 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
> Schlidbeihändigkeit:
> Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15%
> Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er
> 120% Waffenschaden



120 % Waffenschaden seiner beiden Schilde oder nur von einem Schild? Merkste was?


----------



## Ramek (24. August 2009)

Magier:

Fusion  (5min cd)

Der Magier kann sich mit jeder beliebigen Klasse vereinen, wodurch er gewisse fähigkeiten/talente dieser Klasse erhält und somit unbesiegbar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hält 3 min an^^


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Hunter mit Bananenbogen damit er in Arena um Säulen schießen kann.


----------



## Haawk (28. August 2009)

Krieger nehmen jetzt 3 2-hand waffen und machen mit jeder 100% mehr schaden und haben einen temposchub von 150% währendessen ist der krieger in einer art range die den bildschirm verschmieren und gegner unter 30k life in umgebung in die knie zwingen xD


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

Schurke:

Feige tricks
Der schurke tritt den gegner zwischen die beine/zerreisst ihre Kleidung, worauf er den gegner 20 Sekunden lang spottet, und in dieser zeit 20% mehr ausweichen hat.

Magier:
Wurm-schaf
Der Magier beschwoert einen Worm, der ein Explosives schaf auf den gegner schiesst


----------



## Raz0rblador (28. August 2009)

Schurke:
Schattenstachel:Spontanzauber;
 Fügt dem Feind X(Skalliert durch Angriffskraft)Schatten Schaden zu, und fügt im Verlauf von 15 Sek. Y Naturschaden zu.
(Siehe Warden @ WC:III^^)


----------



## Artemos (28. August 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Auch am Brunnen des Lichts (oder wie der heissst^^) sollten sie mal etwas ändern. Es gibt zur Zeit relativ wenig Einsatzmöglichkeiten dafür.



Jo sowas wie der Brunnen des Lichts bei den Priestern vorm 2ten PdC Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

*Todesritter:*

Schatten des Todes:
-Stirbt der Todesritter wird es ihm erlaubt sein einige zeit als Ghul umherzuwandern. 

Unheiliger Schwarm:
-Ein Schwarm unheiliger Insekten umgibt den Todesritter und fügt seinen Feinden Schaden zu.

verbesserte Blutsäuche:
-Immer wenn Blutsäuche Schaden verursacht besteht eine Chance das eie Heilung über Zeit vom Ziel gebannt wird.


----------



## Karius (28. August 2009)

Frostmages: *Frostwyrmform*. Der Magier kann sich in einen Frostwyrm verwandeln. In dieser Form kann man fliegen und mit diversen Angriffen aus der Luft attackieren.

Firemage: *Lavawalls und Lavawave*. Lavawalls können nur mit 20% Geschwindigkeit durchdrungen werden, machen je nach Rang Massiv schaden und hinterlassen einen BurnDot, ähnlich wie bei Brutallus.

Ausserdem braucht der Mage *Immolation*. WC3 dient als Vorlage. 

Arkanmage: *Masssheep*.  Bis zu 5 Targets werden gleichzeitig gesheept. Das Sheep wird von normalen AOE Fähigkeiten nicht gebrochen (kein DMG auf dem Sheep) aber von Stunnenden, Slowenden Fähigkeiten (odem Nova, imp. Blizz) oder Singletargetspells.

Diese Fähigkeiten sind im *Masterysystem* mit angelegt. Es gibt schöne *Glyphen* dazu und sie werden in die *Setbonis* eingebunden. 


Cool wäre ausserdem wenn *Mirrorimage auch auf den Drachen* geht. Der hat natürlich mehr Rüstung und HP als der Normalmage und kann so kurzzeitig adds tanken. (ablenken)


Das wäre ganz nett für den Anfang.


Zusätzlich sollte j*eder Magespecc noch ein Normal-Pet* bekommen. Wasserele gibts schon, dann noch *Frost, Feuer- und Arkanele*. Fähigkeiten und Steuerung analog dem Wasserele. 


Mage could be sooooo fine. Make it even finer!


----------



## iShock (28. August 2009)

Schurke

Bananenschale (1 min. CD)

Werft eine Bananenschale vor euren Gegner, damit 
dieser ausrutscht und für die nächsten 2 Sekunden 
bewegungsunfähig ist. Die Banane hält 30 Sekunden 
und auch nachdem sie ausgelöst wurde.


Des Fleischers Lehrling (1.5-2 min CD)

Fügt euren umstehenden Gegner einen Blutungseffekt
welcher X Schaden (basierend auf Waffenschaden *Angriffskraft
basiert) zu. Sollte ein Gegner durch diesen Dot sterben wird der 
Schurke  um 20% des Blutungsschadens geheilt.

Das wünsch ich mir fürn Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt: Wieso kriegen Frostmagier 2 Ele ? Und was zur Hölle ist ein Frostele^^, noch nie eines gesehen.


----------



## Mr.62 (28. August 2009)

Alle heiler:

Opfernde Wiederbelebung

Wiederbelebt den Toten für 50% seines eigenes lebens und dann hat der son dot wenn man ihn heilt verreckt der^^dot ist für 1 min 

ist im kampf benutzbar


ps.der wiederbeleber hat den dot


----------



## Karius (28. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> Opfernde Wiederbelebung




Da fände ich "Sacrifice" besser. Der Heiler opfert sich um einen Spieler mit dem Buffstand zum Todeszeitpunkt wieder zu beleben. HP/Mana voll. 


Dazu ne coole Todesanimation, wie er schwarze Riten aufsagt und sich nen Dolch ins Herz rammt. ^^


----------



## DeusExMachina (28. August 2009)

n' hexerbuff für mehr grp.dmg. oder so^^


----------



## ibbi (28. August 2009)

ich find den katzen buff etwas mager -.- die 2%


----------



## Savo3 (28. August 2009)

Paladin

TodesBlase                                                                                10 Sekunden Ablinkzeit./Kosten: 1 Mana

Der Paladin beschwört eine Todesblase die ihn für 10 Minuten unverwundbar macht.
Desweiteren Castet Die Blase jede 5 Sekunden Einen Spell der 100k Schaden Zufügt.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (28. August 2009)

mage : arkan bombe der magier kann eine kleine magische bombe platzireren die in einigen sekunden explodiert und sehr viel aoe dmg verusrsacht auserdem stunt dieser zauber die kreaturen imkreos für 3 sek
bitte kommt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (29. August 2009)

Arschbombe: Taure

Der Taure beginnt im freien Fall eine Arschbomben-Stellung einzunehmen um wenige Sekunden danach den Boden unter ihm mit einem Radius von 150 Metern zu erschüttern. Schaden skaliert durch Gewicht des Tauren und jede Person die sich in diesem Umfeld befindet wird selber 15 Meter in die Luft geschleudert. Der Taure verliert dabei kein Leben da sein Hinterteil aus Stahl ist.

Kleiner Text in orange darunter
"Jeronimo!"


----------



## Droyale (29. August 2009)

Schurken

Durchdringender Dolch 2min cd:

Werft einen Dolch auf ein Ziel, welcher für 20 Sekunden den Gruppen- Schlachtzugsmitgliedern einen 10% erhöten Schadensbonus aufs Ziel gewährt


----------



## Haarspray (30. August 2009)

- Paladin

Explosion des Glaubens: Der Paladin belegt einen befreundeten Spieler mit der Explosion des Glaubens. (Kann den rest nicht so patchnote- mäßig erklären^^: also: der der den buff hat macht automatisch so ne zeit lang ne heilige "arcane bomb" nur halt das sie alle gruppenmitglieder die drumherum stehen heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Taegan (30. August 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
> Schlidbeihändigkeit:
> Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15%
> Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er
> 120% Waffenschaden



Hm, in der Schildhand hat er ein,,,schild, und das hat erst recht keinen waffenschaden, er hat ja selbst ibn der mainhand keine waffe xD


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (30. August 2009)

Druide:

Wilder Kampf:
-Wildtierstudien: ihr könnt euch ein Wildtier aussuchen das ihr für 10sec. Studiert um so seine Gestalt annehmen zu können. Die namen ändern sich dann mit dem Tier, genau so wie einige Fähigkeiten.
-Aufgebrachtheit: Ihr werdet Aufgebracht, wodurch ihr 20% mehr schaden verursacht, aber 25% mehr Schaden erleidet. Hält 10 Sekunden.

Gleichgewicht:
-Mondschein: ihr lasst den Mond scheinen wodurch ihr 10% mehr schaden verursacht. Hält 15 Sekunden. 5Minuten Abklingzeit.
-Mondschlag: Ihr lasst den Mond auf ein Feindliches Ziel fallen. Verursacht X Schaden und wirft das ziel 10Meter weg. 4Sekunden Zauberzeit.

-Große Reisegestalt: Ihr Verwandelt euch in eine Große Reisegetsalt, Bewegungstempo um 90%erhöt. Es können 2 Spieler mitgenommen werden.
-Große Fluggestalt: Ihr Verwandelt euch in eine Große Fluggestalt, Flugtempo um 260§ erhöt. Es lönnen 2 Spieler mitgenommen werden.


----------



## :Manahunt: (30. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...


Gracias, hab ne neue Sig x'D


----------



## Schackliehn (30. August 2009)

[Krieger] Gnome Crazy Golf: Ein Gnom wird in gebückter Haltung vor dem Krieger platziert, welcher ihm voll mit der Breitseite seiner Axt eins überzieht. Der Gnom fliegt auf das anvisierte Ziel zu und verursacht xy Schaden beim Aufprall. Der kritische Schadensbonus skaliert mit der Hässlichkeit des Gnoms.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (30. August 2009)

fürn warri ganz klar eine besserre aoe fähigkeit als wirbelwind oder diesne aufwerten. im vergleich zu anderne klassen hängt der krieger imer hinter her obwohl er ja eig ganz oben mit spielene soll.
fürn tank noch nen 2. spot ähnlich wie der pala hat.

healshami nen instant heal der an die große welel rann kommt und nen hot änhlich wie springflut macht, halt mit entsprechend hohem cd. kann ja so jeder skil variante nutzen, würde auch mal das pvp leben eion kleine weng erleichtern (habt ihr mir sho verziehen leibe 3 dk´s letztens im strand der uralten????^^)
fürn ele shami nen besseren aoe cast
mele ganz klar ne verbesserung der schilde^^ (ich will keine talente sondern nur die skill schulen wo die skills drinn stehn dann)

mage könntense mehr attraktivität für arkan bring eig. nene normalne angriffszauber änhlcih nem feuerball der aber arkan dot oder so macht oder bei prco au geschoßsalve auslöst. UND DEFINITIV MEHR DMG FÜR FROST MAGES!^^
aber os wie blizz denkt wirds wohl nen arkan-frost-feuer-bold werden.....

fürn wl wer nen neuer dämon ma nice^^ und nene neuer dot damit ein LoL-Makro weniger auf die tastatur passt...^^

schurken könnse eig rauspatchen ma (ja ich sags nur für dich schnietz... ;PPPP)

so bissl fantasie darf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (30. August 2009)

EINE FLUGGESTALT FÜR DIE SCHAMANEN! UND VIELLEICHT EINE ART ERDGRIFF, DER WIE DER TODESGRIFF DES DK'S FUNKTIONIERT!


----------



## Shadria (30. August 2009)

Hexenmeister:

Fluch *Suizid-Bubble:* 
- Spontanzauber, Kosten: 1 Mana, keine Abklingzeit, Dauer 10 Min., nicht dispellbar

Wirkung: Wird der Fluch auf einen Paladin gewirkt und der Paladin nutzt anschließend seinen Zauber "Gottesschild", wird der Paladin innerhalb 1 Sek. explodieren.


----------



## searinus (30. August 2009)

Krieger - Prügelknaben beschwören!
Abklingzeit: 15 Min.
Der Krieger beschwört einen kleinen und schwach Prügelknaben, welchen er nach Lust und Laune zusammenschlagen kann. Der Prügelknabe stößt regelmäßige Schmerzensschreie aus, die eine Wut-Regeneration ermöglichen. Ist der Prügelknabe tot kann sein Leichnam den Untoten als Wiederbelebungsopfer dienen oder einfach nur verbrannt werden.


Paladin - Lichtgriff!
Abklingzeit: 30 Sek.
Damit der Paladin dem Todesritter im PvP nicht unterlegen ist, nutzt er heilige statt unheilige Magie um den Gegner an sich ran zu holen und mit meinem Hammer der Gerechtigkeit zu begrüßen.


Magier - Wasserspender beschwören!
Abklingzeit: 2 Min.
Der Magier beschwört einen magischen Wasserspender, der das Mana aller befreundeter Spieler im Umfeld wiederherstellt.


Schmane - Kühle Brise!
Abklingzeit: 3 Sek.
Weht dem Ziel eine kühle Brise entgegen. Es besteht eine Chance, dass sich das Ziel erkältet und untauglich im PvP wird. Die Chance ist bei Todesrittern und Paladinen deutlich erhöht!


----------



## Barbossa94 (30. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Magier - Wasserspender beschwören!
> Abklingzeit: 2 Min.
> Der Magier beschwört einen magischen Wasserspender, der das Mana aller befreundeter Spieler im Umfeld wiederherstellt.




Jaaa! ^^


----------



## Raxon22 (30. August 2009)

Auch wenn es keine Entalente gibt würde ich am liebsten alles rein schreiben was ich ich mir an Talenten denk


----------



## SixNight (30. August 2009)

Nette Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fehlt aber von dir Mage und Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (30. August 2009)

Hier sind alle meine eigenen zauber die ich ma ausgedacht hab
wem der schaden/waffenschaden oder ka ned passt ist egal diese talente werden e nie raus kommen.
P.s. Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paladin heal:
Heiliger Regen: in einen Umkreis von 30 Metern
fällt Heiliger regen der jedes Gruppenmitglied in laufe von
12 sek. um 4500 Punkten heilt,auserdem wird die erhaltene Heilung  von
Lichtblitz für 10 sek. um 3% erhöht

Paladin HealTalent)
Göttlicher Glauben:
Wenn diese fähigkeit geskillt wird erhöht sich die dauer von Richturteil des Lichts und Richturteil der weissheit
um 2/4 Minuten auserdem wird der effekt von ben beiden siegeln erhöht so das beide 3% mehr mana und heilung raus hauen,
und immer wenn sie oder ihre Gruppe/schlachtgruppe zuhauen bekommt ihr zu 100% immer den heal oder das Mana.

Paladin Schutz:
Schutzurteil.
Ein zauber der erst Aktiv wird wenn
man mit Hammer der Rechtschaffenen
zu schlägt,Schutzurteil baut ein hohes mass an Bedrohung auf.Nach jeden wirken bekommt der schutzpaladin 30% des manas der Fähigkeit zurück

Paladin Schutz:
Göttliche Abwehr:
Wird diese Fähigkeit aktiviert bekommt der Schutzpaladin 15% mehr ausdauer,und bei jeden schlag hat er die Chance
das er mana in höhe von 2% seiner Verdeidigungswertung bekommt.Auserdem wird aller schaden mit euren 1 handwaffen zusätlich um 2% erhöht.Dieser zauber hält 20 sek.

Paladin Vergelter (Talent)
Doppltes Siegel:
Ihr hab die chance von 50/100% das ihr 2 unterschiedliche Richturteile Richtet und auf euch habt:
Der schaden beider siegeln zählt als einer,der Richtschaden ist aber um 40% schwächer,aber dafür könnt ihr Siegel des
Lichtes und Siegel der weissheit oder Siegel der Gerechtikeit auf einmal Richten.Richtet man danach wieder nur ein Siegel beträgt es den normalen Richtschaden und die beiden anderen siegeln werden verbraucht,dadruch verursacht ihr 15% mehr Richtschaden

Paladin Vergelter:
Kraft der Götter:
bei aktivierung werden 3% von eurer stärke in  Richtschaden berechnet, für Siegel der vergeltung/verderbins oder Mätyras/blutes
dadurch seid ihr anfälliger gegen alle schadenquellen,der verursachte schaden an euch steigt um 4% und ist 5mal stablebar oder bis der zauber gebannt oder aufgebraucht ist (hält 25sek. an erneuert sich immer wenn man richtet wenn Kraft der Götter aktiv ist)

Magier Feuer:
Vulkanausbruch:
Der Magier sammelt all seine Kraft und lässt
einen Vulkan enstehn der im umkreiss von 10 metern 1200-1450
Feuer schaden verursacht,und das Ziel Brennt für 10 sek.um einen betrag von 5% euerer
Zaubermacht,solange euer gegner durch Vulkanausbruch brennt wir der schaden von feuerball und Frostfeuerblitz
um 6% erhöht

Magier Feuer:
Doppelter Feuerball:
Der Magier kann 2 feuerbälle auf einmal zaubern,leider dauert es 4 sek. um beide feuerbälle zu
zaubern,beide feuerbälle verursachen getrennt 2 mal schaden,nach dem man Doppelter Feuerball zum 2ten und zum 3ten mal wirkt erhöht sich
die Zauberzeit um weiter 4 sek. ist 3stabelbar und der schaden nimmt nach jeder runde von Doppelter Feuerball um 5%zu

Magier Feuer:
Feuriger Meteor:
Der Magier verbraucht ( Der Schaden fällt 50% schwächer aus sollte der Magier nur noch 15% seines manas haben )all sein Mana um dadurch einen Gewaltigen Meteor zu rufen,der allen gegnern
in einen umkreis von 15 Metern schaden verursacht: Der verursachte schaden von Meteor wird durch die hälfte von allen (Geteilt) verbrauchten mana berechnet und geteilt 3,5.Sollte der Meteor Kritisch Treffen bekommt der Magier 5% seines manas zurück.Die gegner die von meteor getroffen wurden,Brennen noch für 4.sek in höhe von 350-450 schaden ( 1,5.Min Ablinkzeit)

Magier Arkan:
Arkane Bombe:
Eine Bombe aus Purrer Arkaner macht
wird auf einen Gegener gezaubert
alle 3 sekunden verursacht die bombe 250-400
schaden und heilt den Magier um diesen betrag
nach ablauf von 12 sek. Explodiert die bombe und alle
im umkreis stehnden Gegner werden zum schweigen für 2 sek.gebracht. Der gesamtschaden der Bombe geht von der Hälfte
der lebenspunkte des Magiers aus,geteilt durch 2,5 aus

Magier Arkan:
Arkane Waffen:
Wenn der Arkan Magier diesen Zauber Aktiviert,werden alle waffen der Gruppe/schlachtzug
verzaubert: die verzauberten waffen geben jeden Mitglied, 2% mehr mana,4% stärke,3%ausdauer
und 2% Chritchance,auserdem besteht die chance das jeder der zaubert oder zuschläge 200 mana,
10 energie, 4Wut oder 10 runenmacht bekommt.

Magier Eis:
Eistornado:
Schleudert einen gegner 5 Meter zurück
und der gegner wird verglangsamt um 30% und es besteht
eine chance das der gegner eingefroren wird
der schaden des Eistornados beträgt 1600-1750
bei schon eingefrorenen Zielen wird der schaden
ver 2,5facht

Magier Eis:
Herrscher über das Eis:
Dieser zauber lässt die erde Gefieren: dadruch werden alle gegner anfälliger gegen Eiszauber:
Frostblitz,Frostfeuerblitz und Eistornado verursachen an allen gegner die auf der Gefrorenen Erde steht
15% mehr schaden,leider hat das einen nachteil, und zwar das dass Blut des Frostmagiers Langsam gefriert. dadruch erhöht sich die Zauberzeit von Frostzauber (Frostblitz,Frostfeuerblitz und Eistornado) um 3sek.( ist 4 mal stabelbar) bis dieser zauber nach 15 sek aufläuft oder gebannt wird

Krieger schutz:
Kraft der schilde:
der krieger kann nun 2 Schilde tragen.
Ein Krieger mit 2 schildern aufgerüstet
nimmt 15% weniger schaden von allen quellen.
Greift ein Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er sofort
120% waffenschaden und die Bedrohung wird um 5% erhöht,auserdem (nicht stablebar)
wird wenn er zuschlägt der nächste treffer ein Crit der 4% weitere Bedrohung ausslöst

Krieger Schutz:
Schmerz Unterdrückung:
Wenn der Krieger angegriffen wird
kann er diese Fähigkeit einsetzen.Der krieger sammelt immer
wenn er schaden nimmt 2,5%  des schaden der an im verursacht wurde.
Nach 5sek. kann er Schockwelle und Heldenhafterstoß einsetzten,er verusracht den schaden seiner fähigkeit
und dieser schaden ist durch den gesammelten schaden verstärkt,verursacht ein gutes Mass an bedrohung

Krieger waffen:
Kreuzschnitt:
der krieger hat die Möglichkeit
einen Kreuzschnitt druch zuführen was im erlaubt
einen Blutungseffekt auf das ziel zu bringen,greift der Krieger
wieder mit Kreuzschnitt an und der Blutungseffekt ist noch oben
ist der schaden um 20% erhöht,und alle Waffen verursachen 2% merh schaden dadruch

Krieger Waffen:
Krieger Waffen:
Waffen Kombination:
Greift der Krieger auf diese Fähigkeit zurück dann kann er 2 Einhandwaffen oder 2,Zweihänderwaffen zusammen Kombinieren.
Was den Krieger erlaubt in Kurzer zeit mehr schaden zu machen.Alle Atributte gehn dann auf die Kombinierte waffe und werden Doppelt Berechnt.Dadruch steigt/fällt die Angriffsgeschindigekeit.Doch leider hat das führen auch seinen Preis,weil jeglicher schaden der von der Kobminierten waffe aus geht um 25% schwächer ist,und verzauberungen noch seltener auf tretten. Dauer der Kombination beträgt 30 sek.

Krieger Furor:
Titanwurf:
Der krieger kann alle 2,2handwaffen werfen und
verursacht damit sofort
250% waffenschaden und trifft Critisch,ausderdem wird das Ziel für 3 sek handlungsumfähig,wirft man inerhalb von 15 sek wider ist der Critschaden um 50% schwächer

Krieger Furor:
Blutraserei: Wenn der Krieger auf diese Fähigkeit zurück greift
erleidet er an sich selber alle 1sek 1% schaden dadruch bekommt er immer
ein Wutpunkt und alle seine angriffe verursachen 3% mehr schaden an allen gegnern

Hexenemeister Gebrechen
Seelentausch:
Der hexenmeister kann die gesundheit von sich gegen die Gesundheit
eines anderen Gegners tauschen.
Dadruch bekommt der Hexenmeister wider Gesundheit.Leider hat das auch seinen
Preis: der hexenmeister verliert dadruch alle seiner Buffs und sontige nÜtzliche zauber,
sollte das ziel von seelnetausch Krankeheiten,Flüche uws Besitzen werden die auf den Hexnmeister
Über tragen und das ursprüngliche ziel hat keine dots mehr auser der Hexenemister Überträgt welche
auf sein Opfer

Hexenmeister Gebrechen
Voddoo zauber:
wenn der hexenmeister Voddoo zauber akviert muss er einen seelenspliter opfern dadruch kann er die Kontrolle
über einen Feindlichen spieler oder über ein Monster übernehmen,das erlaubt den hexenmeister in als sklaven zu benutzen (für 20sek)
um in durch irgend eine art zu töten,oder in zu Benutzen: durch die benutzung von Voddoo zauber werden alle Debuffs auf den Opfer wieder gestärkt.

Hexenmeister Zetörung:
Feuerfluch:
Das Ziel wird mit einen Feuerfluch belegt
was allen Feuerschaden um 3% erhöt (hält 15 sek. an) auserdem wird
wenn feuerfluch aktiv ist,der schaden von einen Fluch der
am längsten auf dem ziel wirkt um 15% stärker

Hexenmeister Zetörung:
Fluch der Alpträume:
Wird dieser Fluch auf einen Gegner angesetzt,verfällt er in Trance
was den schaden des gegners um 5% schwächer werden lässt,
Der Fluch der Alpträume Frisst sich durch den ganzen Körper und das bewegungstempo
wird um 30% schwächer. Der Fluch der Alpträume verursacht 15sek jede 1sek 500 schattenschaden.
Greift man während des wirkens von Der Fluch der Alpträume mit einen schattenblitz den gegner an
Trifft dieser kritisch und der Dot wird verbraucht

Hexenmeister zersörung:
Tor der verdammten:
der Hexenmeister muss 10 seelensplitter opfern um das portal
zu einer anderen Dimension öffnen zu dürfen,hat er das gemacht kommen
aus den Portal Bösartige Dämonen die alle angreifen die sich ihnen
in den weg stellen: Der Dämonen schaden beträgt 450-600.Der hexenmeister wird auch angeriffen
da gibt es keine ausnahme,das Tor bleibt für 30 sek bestehn oder man zerstört es

Hexenmeister Satt des Bösen:
Wenn ein hexenmeister diese satt an einen Gegner einpflanzt besteht die chance das er sich manchmal selber angreift.Der schaden an sich selber (gegner) ist um 90% schwächer als wenn er andere angreifen würde,nach 20sek. beginnt die satt zu keimen und heilt den Hexenmeister um einen betrag der 3% des schadens von dem der die satt trägt,Gegner in der Umgebung (umkreis von 15 meter) werden auch nach dem die satt keimt davon angesteckt aber sie verletzten dich dann nicht,sodner sie heilen den hexenmeister um 1%

Hexenemeisterämonologie
Höllenrichter:
Ihr beschwört einen Höllenrichter auf die Erde
der sofort anfängt allen gegnern das leben zu entziehn um sich und den hexenmeister um die Hälfte
des schadens zu heilen,
und belegt alle mit einen fluch des hasses der alle 2 sek. 400 schattenschaden
verursacht .Der schaden von Höllenrichter beträgt 700-850

Schamane Wiederherst:
Heiliges Wasser des Flusses
Das heilige Wasser des Flusses heilt um 5500-6000 punkten
auserdem wird ein fluch,eine krankheit und gift effekte entfehrnt
Dazu kommt noch das eure Kettenheilung um 5% mehr heilt,und bei befreundeten spielern
auch danach
12sek.40 mana in wieder herstellt

Schamane Elementar:
Erdbeben:Ein Erdeben wird aussgelösst und verursacht 3500-4560 schaden
und unterbricht das wirken von zaubern um 3sek.Auserdem wird der schaden
von Schockzaubern (Frostschock,Erdschock,Flammenschock) um 20% erhöht
und die dauer von Frost und Flammenschock wird um 3sek.erhöht

Schamane Elementar:
Dornenbusch:
Wirkt ein Elementarschamane diesen zauber wachsen um in herum Dornenbüsche die den schamanen und seine freunde
von allen nahangriffen schützen.Jeder gegner der in diese Dornen rein läuft bekommt 180 Naturschaden
der Dornenbusch bleibt für 15 sek. stehn oder bis an eine feind/en 1800 naturschaden verursacht wurden.Solange Dornenbusch
steht kann der schamane und seine Verbündeten keinen Nahkampfschaden nehmen

schamane Verstärk:
Naturwaffen:
Der schamane enzieht der natur die Kraft,um seine waffe/en
aufzuladen.Sind die waffen voller Naturenergie (hält 30 sek. an)
wird seine Hastwertung um 60 erhöht auserdem
verursacht euer sturmschlag 3% mehr schaden wenn man den zauber Naturwaffen wirkt. Ist nicht stapelbar

Totesritter Blut:
Kraft der Toten:
Der Totesritter zaubert  einen Kreis (der umkreis beträgt 30 meter) der von allen Toten Gegenern auser Seiner freunde
die letzte Kraft enziehen um so seine AP um jeweils 15 Punkte erhöhen.
Der buff hat eine dauer von 20 sek. und ist 10 mal stablebar,wenn nach diesen zauber Herzstoß
Aktiviert wird,Trifft herzstoß zu 100% Kritisch

Totesritter Blut:
Giftiges Blut: Beim Aktivieren dieser Fähigkeit wird der Totesritter selbst vergiftet was im selber jede sek. 50leben kostet,immer wenn jemand in mit einer waffe schlägt hat man einen 20%ige Chance das man seinen Gegner vergiftet,das Gift an sich verursacht alle 3 sek. 70 schaden und ist 5 mal stabelbar,benuzt man Blutstoss wird die vergiftung aufgehoben und verursacht den doppleten schaden plus den schaden von Blutstoss

Totesritter Blut:
Blutschild: Wenn der Totesritter diesen zauber anwirft werden alle Blutrunen
von Ablinkzeit betroffen.Das blutschild verhindert das Wirken von zauber über Zeit (Dot)
Blutschild schleudert die zauber auf den Zauberwirker zurück, dabei wird der schaden aber um 50% schwächer
ausfallen den der zauber ursprünglich bei den Totesritter verusachen sollte.

Totesritter Unheilig:
Zirkel der Pein:
In einen umkreis von 10 Metern ensteht der Zirkel der Pein
was allen in diesen zirkel 2300-2400 schattenschaden verurascht
und alle nahen verbündeten im umkreis von 15metern um 2% des schadens heilt,
Die rüstung aller gegner die  in Zirkel der Pein sind werden um 2% verringert

Totesritter Unheilig:
Werzombiehunde:
Dieser zauber erlaubt den Totesritter einen Werzombiehunde
zu rufen: Dieser Werzombiehunde Greift alles an,und es besteht eine
chance von 1% das er einen/ mehrere gegner mit der Schwarzen pest
anstegt ist 5 mal stabelbar,und verursacht alle 3 sek. 92 schatten und Krankheitsschaden.
Greift man dann mit Geiselstoß die verpesteten gegner an wird der schatten und Krankheitsschaden
aufgehoben und ihr Trefft zu 100% Kritisch, das kann aber nur alle 20 sek. auftretten

Totesritter Unheilig:
Unheilige seele:
Bei diesen zauber kann der Totesritter sich Zaubermacht von allen zauberklassen oder eine gewisse menge an AP von Nahkämpfern klauen,und er kann sie dann selber verwenden(Die geklaute menge von Zm und Ap entspricht 20%)
Leider hat das auch seinen preis,wenn der Totesritter die Ap oder Zm geklaut hat bekommt der bestohlen
30% seines Lebens auserdem wird jeglicher verursachte schaden am Totesritter um 10% verstärkt.Nach 20 sek,
bekommt der Totesritter seine geklaute ausdauer zurück,und der beklaute seine Zm/Ap

Totesritter Frost:
Vereisste waffen des Nordens:
Die Totesritter kann seine Waffen verzaubern lassen
damit er seine waffen die Kälte des Nordens den gegner
überziehn und so das blut gefrieren lässt,womit das Angriffstempo
um 15% reduziert wird,die daruch verusachte bedrohung
steigt mit jeden schlag um 1% bis 5mal zu geschlagen wurde,
Auserdem bekommt euer Ziel einen Krankheitszauber der 12sek. 30 schaden
verursacht

Totesritter Frost:
Seelenfrostwaffe
Dieser Zauber erlaubt den Totesritter die seele seiner gegners zu gefrieren,dadurch wird der schaden des gegners um 2% schwächer
und der Totesritter kann mit jeden weiteren schlag den schaden rezduzieren bis sie 5 mal stabelbar.
Durch das anwenden dieses Zauber wird aber auch die Seele des Totesritter Langsam vereist was den schaden auch bis zu 10%
runterschraubt: Die Bedrohung dieses Zaubers steigt aber schnell an.

Druiden Heal:
Blätter der Natur:
Der Druide kann die Blätter der naturZaubern
und sie einen freundlichen spieler mit den zauber versehn,
Die Blätter der Natur healen immer dann wenn schaden verursacht wurde
in höhe von 4500-5500 solange bis das ziel  wider bei 70% lebenskraft ist. Die
dauer des Buffed hält 45 sek. Eure zauber über zeit heilen nun um 4% mehr

Druide heal:
Pflanzen des lebens: Der druide Pfanzt 3 samen ein und nach 12 sek beginnen sie zu waschen,
sie werden lebenig und laufen überrall hin wo die Hp runter gehn und heilen die Mitglieder um 18%heal für 3 sek.
nach 30sek. Beginnen die pflanzen langsam zu sterben was den heal schwächer werden lässt (3%heal für 7 sek.)
dann sterben sie und heilen alle noch mal mit der letzten naturkraft  um 3560-4700

Druide Wilder Kampf:
Ruf des Bären: Bärenform
Bei ruf der Bären wird die Gesundheit um 30% erhöht
die Rüstung wird um 2% erhöht und
die Bedrohung wird nach jeden angriff um 3% Prozent ansteigen
bis man 5 mal angegriffen hat.
Ruf des Bären: Katzenform:
Die angrifskraft steigt um 224 an
die Ausdauer wird um 5% erhöht
und jeder verursachter schaden ist um
3% stärker

Druide: Monnkin:
Sammeln der naturkräfte
Der Moonkin Druide sammelt die Kräfte der Natur
um seinen  Magischen schaden und seine heilungen zu
verstärken,Der Moonkin Druide kann nur 5 mal die NaturKräfte sammeln was den schaden und die Heilung um 5% verstärken.Auserdem bekommt der druide beim einschalte der Fähigkeit alle 2 sek.25Mana im Zeitraum von 15 sek

Schurke Schatten:
Verstohlenheit und blenden:
bei Avtivieren werden die waffen
des schurken mit Verstohlenheit  und blenden
ausgestatte,der schurke hat eine chance von 2% mit  Verstohlenheit und blenden zu
Treffen und dann in den Verstohlenheits modus zu springen und dadruch wird Bleden aktiv.
Die dauer von Blenden beträgt 4 sek und kann von anderen schädlichen zaubenr und Insigen aufgehoben werden.
Benutzt der schurke wenn er im verstohlenheitsmodus ist Hinterhalt,Meucheln oder Blutsturz wird der verursachte schaden um 15% erhöht. Funktioniert nur bei (Verstohlenheit und blenden)

Dunkler Kampf:
Greift der schurke auf diese Fähigkeit zurück verursacht er
sofort 125% Waffenschaden,und die Rüstung des Gegners wird um 2% Veringert ist 3 mal stabelbar
auserdem bekommt der Gegner Blutungseffekt was alle 2 sek. 45-55 schaden macht,wendet man Ausweiden an,
und hat volle 5 combo auf den gegner Trifft man durch den Blutungseffekt immer Kritisch,der Blutungseffekt wir dan aufgelöst

Schurke Meucheln:
Doppelter Einsatz:
Bei aktiviern dieser Fähigkeit
kann der schurke ohne Verstohlenheit
meucheln und der schaden durch meucheln wird um 3% erhöht
auserdem besteht eine Chance von 1% das ihr sofort um 5% des schadens den
ihr verursacht habt durch Meucheln geheilt werdet,und eure Gifte verursachen
mit einsatzt von Doppelter Einsatz sofortigen schaden ohne das man auf die Ticks warten muss.

Schurke Meucheln:
Brandwaffen:
Aktiviert ein schurke diese Fähigkeit so brennt/en sein/e Dolch/e.
Greift der schurke dan einen freind an besteht die chance im Brandschaden
zu verursachen,sollte auf den anderen dolch gift sein und greift man nach dem wider den
verbrannt gegner an,und trifft wird der schaden von allen giften um 10% verstärkt
Die Verbrennungen halten 2 Min an

Priester Schatten:
Schattengebet:
Wenn ein schattenpriester das Gebet der
schattens spricht bekommt sein gegner sofort den gesamtschaden von
schattenwort schmerz: Auserdem wird der schaden von euren nächsten Gedankenschlag
um 6%erhöht

Priester Schatten:
Körpertausch:

Priester Schatten:
Schattenkrallen:
Wird dieser zauber gesprochen verfällt ein gegner in schlaf,und ist für die
nächsten 30sek. Handlungsunfähig. Solange der gegner in schlaf ist Greifen die
Schattenkrallen seine träume an und verursachen 30sek. 120-150 schattenschaden.
Hexenmeister und Priester können dadruch aber immer noch ihre DoTs auf den schlafenden
Gengner sprechen was in nicht aufwachen lässt,Nah oder Distanzangriffe(feuerblitz Waffenschaden schusswaffen) lassen den Gegner
wieder erwachen,Schattenkrallen heilt alle 5sek. in einen umkreis von 20 metern um 2% des verursachten
schadens von Schattenkrallen.(ist nur auf einen gener anwendbar)

Priester Disziplin
Wand des Lichtes:
Beim Zaubern dieses Zaubers bekommt ihr
Die Wand des Lichtes,die jeden schaden absobiert
in höhe von 10000.Auderdem absobiren eure schilde
3% mehr schaden

Prieser heilig:
Engel der Götter:
ein Engel erscheint und hilft beim zaubern
und beim heilen.Der Engel heilt aber um 60% weniger als ihr,
und Crite sind beim Engel ausgeschlossen,
Auserdem heilt euer Erneuern um 3% mehr

Jäger Tierherrschaft:
Aufzucht:
Mit dieser Fähigkeit bekommt euer begleiter
60% von euerer Ausdauer,AP,und bew.
dadruch verursacht euer Begleiter mehr schaden,euer Aspekt des Vipers
regeneriet nun 15% mehr mana,aber euer Begleiter kann in dieser zeit wo dieser
zauber aktiv ist nicht Kritsch treffen

Jäger Treffsicherheit:
Flammenschuss:
Diese fähigkeit kann nur eingestezt werden wenn man
einen Bogen hat.Der brandpfeil lässt gegner Brennen und verursacht
brandschaden in höhe der hälfte euerer AP.auserdem werden durch das skillen
dieses Talents alle manakosten von allen schüssen um 4% gesenkt

Jäger Treffsicherheit:
Patronen Bombe:
Benötigt schusswaffe:
Der Jäger schiesst mit spezieler Munition auf einen gegner,
der schaden in höhe von 10% der Diatanzangrifskraft verusracht.
Nach dem die Patronen Bombe das ziel berüht hat dauert es 5 sek. und die
Patronen Bombe geht bei den gegner in die luft und versursacht noch den schaden von den schuss (10%)
und dan 5% für Explosion, Ablinkzeit von 50 sek.

Jäger Überleben:
Lezter Angriff: dieser angriff verursacht sofrtigen Distansschaden
und 50% waffenschaden,das ziel wird dadruch gelähmt und kann für 3 sek.
nicht mehr bewegen,wenn ihr dann noch Stich des Flügeldrachen darauf wirkt ist ein Crit sicher
und der Crit schaden wir um 4% erhöht

Jäger Überleben:
Ring aus stacheln:
Greift ein Jäger auf diese Fähigkeit zurück
bekommt er einen Ring aus Stacheln der jeden,der den Jäger schlägt oder
angreift,schaden in höhe von 50-70 verusacht,auserdem wird der schaden nach jeden
angriff um 50 Punkte erhöht ist 10mal stabelbar. Ausedem bekommt sein gegner einen Blutungseffekt der
das Bewegungstempo um 1% bis um 10% verringert


----------



## Credom (30. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...


Made my day xD


----------



## koolt (30. August 2009)

Irgendwas um Verstärker Schamis im PvP spielbar zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (30. August 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Krieger Furor:
> 
> Der Krieger kann nun 3 Zweihandwaffen tragen! :]


 
auf jeden!




yves1993 schrieb:


> Griff der Diamanten:
> Krieger können ab sofort 4 2H Waffen tragen, die Füsse zu benutzen ist ebenfalls erlaubt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
nich übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (30. August 2009)

> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vahel (30. August 2009)

Stehe ja auf movement und abgedrehte übermegakrasse zauber also lass ich mal meine Fantasie spielen :>

Priester - Heilig

Der Priester ruft einen Strudel heiligen Lichtes vor sich - jeder Spieler der in diesen Strudel tritt erhält 100% seines Lebens zurück - man kann nur einmal alle Zehn minuten von diesem effekt getroffen werden.

Schattenpriester:

Schattenmeteoriten schlagen ein - jeder Gegner der davon getroffen wird wird zu einem Schattenmonster  - er wird in ein parallel Universum geschossen in dem er gegen seinen Schatten kämpfen muss - solange ist der Gegner Immun.

Diszis-
Sind mir viel zu stark pff die kriegen nichts *g*

Krieger

Das wahre Monster im Krieger erwacht - als Schutz krieger ist er nun fast untötbar und als Waffen-Furor ein wahres Monster!!

Schurke

Der schurke tänzelt in den Schatten  - er ist nicht für die Gegner zu sehen kann aber ALLE seine Attacken auslösen - die ausweichchance des Schurken wird um 50% erhöht.

Magier.

Der Magier benutzt eine der umliegenden Objekte - wenn er nun die Kamera schwengt schwengt er den Gegenstand - wenn es einen Spieler trifft kriegt er Schaden.

Paladin.

Die rosa Handtasche des Grauens frisst den Gegner...*hust*

Hexer

Der Hexer schnipsst mit dem Finger und ein Dämon gegner seiner wahl den er wie ein Jäger zähmen kann erscheint.


Jäger

Der Jäger reitet auf seinem Begleiter

Schamane

Der Schamane surft auf einer Wasserwelle Kritische Zaubertrefferchance um 200% erhöht

Druide

Er verwandelt sich in eine Spitzhacke.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles nicht realistisch aber ich finds witzig :> auch nicht balanced oder so *g*


----------



## Motrish (30. August 2009)

Cloymax schrieb:


> Geisterverbindung: Der shami verbindet mit der Hilfe der Ahnen seinen geist mit dem eines gefallenen Verbündten. Stirbt der shami, überträgt er seine letzte kraft in den verbundenen toten und belebt ihn so wieder. bis zum tod des shamis, wiederbelebung des toten oder bis der tote seinen geist freilässt erhält der shami einen buff, der seine attribute um 6% erhöht und seinen erlittenen schaden um 6% verringert. belebt der shami den verbundenen durch seinen tod wieder, so überträgt sich der effekt auf den wiederbelebten, aber nur noch mit 3% effekt bis der schamane seinen geist freilässt oder wiederbelebt wird.belebt der schamane jemanden durch geisterverbindung wieder, muss er 30 sekunden warten, bis er Reinkarnation benutzen kann.



Es war für Wotlk nen spell mit diesem namen geplant nur mit einem anderen Effekt.

hab das ma aus nem vorschlagsforum kopiert aber so ähnlich war das als endskill angekündigt aber doch net umgesetzt...

Geisterverbindung

7% vom Basismana (auf lvl 80 rund 308 Mana)

Der Geist des Ziels wird mit bis zu 2 Spielern, im Umkreis von 40 Yards, mit der höchsten Max-Hp verbunden. Während der Wirkungszeit wird 50% des Schadens auf die anderen Ziele verteilt.

Buff-Art: Magie
Dauer: 12 sek
CD: 3 minuten

Woher soll man diesen Spell bekommen? Meines erachtens soll es wieder ein Talent im Resto-baum werden.

Wie funktioniert der Spell?
Man gibt einem Ziel diesen Buff, dann werden bis zu 2 Spieler in Reichweite nach Ihrer HP ausgewählt und sie bekommen ebenfalls den Buff "Geistverbindung".
Ziel A, welches den Buff als 1. bekommen hat bekommt nun Schaden. Dieser Schaden wird nun auf Ziel B und C verteilt, je 25%.
Sollten die Ziele B und C nun durch andere Quellen auch Schaden erleiden wird dieser nicht umgeleitet.

Was passiert wenn nur 1 Spieler in der Nähe ist?
Dann bekommt dieser Spieler 50% vom Schaden und nicht 25%.

Vorteile: Oh-S.hit-button, wie Hand der Opferung nur das der Schaden nicht auf den Pala geht sondern auf Ziele mit viel HP.
Leichteres Heilen für alle Heiler. Shamys setzen CH, Palas ihre Flamme, Priester können gut mit Gebet der Besserung arbeiten und Druiden auf 3 Zielen Hots halten.

Nachteil:
Der zu heilende Schaden bleibt gleich, anders als bei Schmerzunterdrückung.


----------



## Sysa (30. August 2009)

> Druide:
> 
> - Gleichgewicht:
> Zorn der Wildniss ( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
> ...




Haben will :-)


----------



## Cloymax (30. August 2009)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Cloymax (30. August 2009)

Motrish schrieb:


> Es war für Wotlk nen spell mit diesem namen geplant nur mit einem anderen Effekt.


ich weiss, aber ich find meinen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalimo (30. August 2009)

*Mage*

Zeitblase

Arkan: Der Magier nutzt seine Akranen Mächte um ein große Blase (wie Ark. Explo. nur größer) zu erschaffen. Alles in dieser Blase erstarrt für 2 Sek und gewinnt langsam im verlauf von 3 Sekunden wieder an Tempo bis endgültig wieder die Zeit normal weiter verläuft. Nach 5,10 Sekunden implodiert die Blase und verursacht dabeibei jedem der sich in Ihr aufhält für jede Sekunde die in der Blase verbracht wurde 1.500 bis 2.500 Schaden.

2,5 Min CD

*Hunter*

Kopfschuss

Treffsicherheit: Der Jäger kann diese Fähigkeit nur einsetzen nachdem er das Ziel bereits mindestens 5 mal getroffen hat, für jeden Schuss des Hunters auf den Gegner verstärkt sich der Schaden dieser Fähigkeit um 5% allerdings erst nach den erforderlichen 5 Treffern. Der Hunter spannt den Bogen und atmet tief durch wobei er das Ziel anvisiert und dabei 3 Sek geacstet werden und schießt dem Ziel dann direkt in den Kopf und Richtet dabei 4785-5325 Schaden an. Der Schuss kann nicht verfehlen und sollte der Jäger kritisch treffen bekommt er den Buff "Sicher gezielt" der Ihm für 30 Sek lang 2% Trefferchance sowie 5% crit Trefferchance verleiht.

2,5min CD

*Krieger *

Wille des Kriegers

Waffen: Der Krieger bekommt entscheident auf die Haltung einen entsprechenden Buff für 30 Sek.

Waffenhaltung - Waffengeist - Der Krieger verliert alle 3 Sek 15 Wut und 1% Leben dafür trifft jeder Hieb des Kriegers den Gegner 2 mal.

Beserkerhaltung - Wütende Raserei - Jedesmal wenn der Krieger kritisch trifft hämmert der Krieger beide seiner Waffen auf den Boden und versacht dabei 100% Waffenschaden pro Waffe und trifft dabei jeden im einem Umkreis von 10 Metern. Allerdings kann dieser Effekt nur alle 3 Sek auftreten und nach Ablauf der 30 Sek verliert der Krieger 50% Wut.

Defensivhaltung - Donnernde Wehr - Jedesmal wenn der Krieger ausweicht,parriert,blockt bekommt der Krieger eine Aufladung, am Ende der 30 Sekunden verliert er 50% Wut und stampt mit aller Kraft auf dem Boden das die Erde erschüttern lässt und Schockwelln verursacht, diese Schockwelln und Erschütterun lassen jedem Feind im Umkreis von 15 Metern 5 Meter weit weg vom Krieger fliegen und vorallem werden 5.000 Schadenn plus nochmals 500 Schaden pro Aufladung mit der Wucht der Attacke entladen.

15 min CD

*Priester*

Heilig - Goldregen - Der Priester kanalisiert 10 Sekunden lang einen Regen aus goldener Energie die Gegner beim Aufprall 500 Heiligenschaden zufücht und Befreundeten beim Aufprall ~1700 Heiung gibt. Sollte der Goldregen jemanden Heiln bekommt dieser einen 30 Sekunden Buff der alle 3 Sek 2% Leben wiederherstellt und 2% erhöhte Heilung gibt.

2 Mins CD

Schatten - Tiefer Schatten - Der Priester schießt den Freind mit einem Schatten ab der ihm in Dunkelheit hüllt und 1350-1740 Schaden zufügt sollte der Tiefe Schatten kritisch treffen bekomm der Feind den Debuff "Instabiler Schatten" dieser Debuff gibt 2% mehr Crit CHance gegen dieses Ziel und sollte das Ziel Schaden bekommen besteht die Chance 100 Mana,5 Energie,3Wut,5 Runenmacht oder 5 Fokus an den gehen der das Ziel angreift (die Chance mit der Ressource ist eher sehr gering und nciht bei Bossen verwendbar)

1,5 Sek Castzeit und kein CD

Diziplin - Erfüllte Seele - Der Priester belegt ein freundliches Ziel mit einem Buff, dieser gewährt den Priester und dem Ziel jedesmal wenn das Ziel oder der Priester Schaden zufügt 350-500 Heilung, sollte der Priester sich selbst damit verzaubern wird bei jedemal bei dem der Priester Schaden verursacht das doppelte geheilt. Hält 30 Sek.

Spontanzauber
1 Min Abklingzeit 


So hab ich auch ma mein Senf dazu gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyweaver (30. August 2009)

Schamane

Wasserelementar ein Elementar das kleine Heilungen für die gruppe des schamanen spricht (nicht raid) 1 min dauer 20min abklingzeit
Luftelementar: Solange es anwesend ist wird das bewegungstempo aller gruppen und schlachtzugsmitglieder im umkreis von 40 metern umd das Elementar um 15% das angriffstempo um 15% erhöht und das falltempo verlangsamt 1 min dauer
20min abklingzeit
Magier

Phönix beschwören:
Vergleichbar mit dem Phönix aus WC3 hält allerdings nur maximal 3 min und hatt 20 min abklingzeit

Arkanelementar: Dauer 30 sek 5 min abklingzeit:
Macht geringen schaden und wirkt zauber auf feinde wodurch sie mehr magie schaden erleiden in höhe von 10% und angriffstempo um 10% bewegungstempo um 10%(Nicht mit anderen effekten die das bewegungstempo einscränken stapel bar) und schaden um 2 % verringert wird hält 10 sek
Besitzt Arkane Explosion, Arkanblitz, Raumverzerrung und Verlangsamen. (Raumverzerrung ist das was ich gerade eben beschrieben habe.) ( Dieser Elementar soll dafür sein das der schamane den wasserele bekommen hatt).

Hexenmeister:
Verschmelzung:
Der hexenmeister wird mit seinem Jetztigen Dämon eins die Attribute erhöhen sich um 50% der dämonen attribute und man bekommt einzigartige dämonenfähigkeiten die dieser dämon alleine nie beherrschen würde. Verschmelzung funktioniert mit Metarmorphose wobei der Hexenmeister noch mächtiger wird. Während verschmelzung aktiv ist können nur noch metamorphose und die dämonenfähigkeiten verwendet werden. In der Verschmelzung erhält der Hexenmeister eine Neue aktionsleiste für seine neuen fähigkeiten.

Dauer 2 min abklingzeit 20min 
30% Basismana und 50% der Seelensplitter Ressource (Ich sage einfach mal 50% der neuen Ressource weil ich keine ahnung habe wie sie richtig heißt noch wie sie sein wird)

mfg


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (30. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...



Ich muste lachen^^

Jäger

Stasisfalle
Betäubt Gegener in einem Umkreis von 20 Metern für 4 Sekunden.

Schamane 

Schlangenschutz
Beschwört ein Schlangentotem das Gegener angreift und vergiftet.

Ist zwar aus WC3 aber hätte das trotzdem gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (30. August 2009)

Schattenschleider ( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
Der Zaubernde wird in einen Schleier aus Schattengehüllt und wird 10 Sekunden
Imun gegenüber Furcht,Bezauberung usw. In der Zeit macht der Zaubernde außerdem
30% mehr Schaden und hat 20% mehr Zaubermacht.


schonmal ziemlich dämlich wo zaubermacht doch abgeschafft wird....


nebenbei...fantasie hast du ja aber mit rechtschreibung hast dus wohl nich so...


----------



## Jice (31. August 2009)

Paladin
Holy: Immortal Guardian: Beschwört die essenz des Reinen Lichts im Paladin und macht ihn Immun gegnüber CC und unterbrechungs Effekten, wenn der Paladin vom Licht erfüllt ist, verbraucht er kein Mana für seine Heilzauber ist jedoch nur auf einem Ziel fokussiert. Dauer 12 Sekunden Kosten:  10% des Grundmanas CD: 5 minuten

Vom Licht umgeben: ein Hot für Paladine Kosten CD etc gleich wie beim Priester

Tank:
Flamme im Dunklen: AOE Spot
Barmherziger Wächter: Passiver Skill, wird ein Mitglied aus der Grp angegriffen ohne selbst Schaden auf das Ziel gemacht zu haben, wird der Schaden auf den Paladin umgeleitet und erzeugt Bedrohung in Höhe des doppelten Schadens. 5 Min CD

Retri: 
Lichtfackel: Das ziel wird von der Lichtfackelverbrannt und erhält x Schaden und einen Schadensüberzeiteffekt in höhe von x


Mage:
Arkan: Manabombe: Kanalisiert alle 2 Sekunde 10% des Grundmanas lang all sein Mana  in einer Kugel aus reiner Arkaner Energie die das Ziel anschließend für den dreifachen Schaden des verbrauchten Manas trifft.

Feuer: Cataclysm: Wie ein Vulkan wird das Ziel gebiet verwüstet, alle Ziele in diesem Bereich werden für 2 Sekunden gestunt und erhalten einen Feuerdot der stärker wird solange man sich in dem Gebiet aufhält. Das verwüstete Gebiert verhindert das Fortbewegen und senkt das Bewegungstempo um 70 %


----------



## Paradiso (31. August 2009)

> Schattenschleier ( 1.5 Minuten Abklingzeit)
> Der Zaubernde wird in einen Schleier aus Schattengehüllt und wird 10 Sekunden
> Imun gegenüber Furcht,Bezauberung usw. In der Zeit macht der Zaubernde außerdem
> 30% mehr Schaden und hat 20% mehr Zaubermacht.
> ...



Bevor du irgendeinen schrott schreibst solltest du dich mal über Cataclysm richtig informieren.
Zaubermacht wird nicht abgeschafft sondern nur von Gegenständen entfernt!
Also lass mal meine Rechtschreibung auser Augen und informier dich erstmal =)

Mfg,
Para


----------



## RazØrcraft (2. September 2009)

*Schurke*

Salto Mortale           Rang 3

75 Energie                 Drölf Meter Reichweite

Sofort

Macht einen Salto Mortale. Vor erstaunen
platzt der Kopf des Gegners und das Uni-
versum bleibt stehen.


Das wär doch mal eine ernstzunehmende Fähigkeit über die sich schön diskutieren lässt.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (2. September 2009)

ich will sowasvon ne neue knautschzone wie letztes gefecht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (2. September 2009)

priester :
levidation der priester schwebt mit 60% erhöhter geschwindigkeit und entfernt verlangsammende effekte hält 15 sec 
1 min cd 
krieger 
Blutwahn :der krieger bekomt einen blutwahn und erhält 20 % zusätzlichen dmg zusätzlich erhöt sich sein schaden mit jedem angrif (cd 2 sec)um 2 % und sein bewegungstempo um 1 % lässt sich 10 mal stacken sobalt der krieger bei 10 stacks ist verliert er die kontrolle(berserkerblutwahn) und greift den nächsten gegner/freund in einem radius von 10 metern mit zusätzlichen 30% dmg an .die zeit zu stacken sind 30 sec und der Berserkerblutwahn hält 10 sec 
jäger :
Kehlenbiss der Jäger hetzt sein begleiter auf den gegner das sich in seiner kehle verbeisst und einen zauber unterbricht und die gewirkte zauberart für 8 sec unterbricht 

Druide
blutwahn s.o. wäre für feral auch ne überlegung
wächter der natur der Druide beschwört einen wächter der natur der 40sec besteht 
wächter der natur kann : pflege (autocast), blühendes leben(autocast),kraft übertragung: kanalisiert über 6 sec und erhöht die heilung des ziels um 60 % und  der wächter stirbt
10 min cd 

PS:
fehler sind gewollt


----------



## maredo123 (2. September 2009)

Hexenmeister:
Wenn es wahr ist, dass es neue talente gibt 

würde ich es toll finden wenn, Hexenmeister neue Dämonen

bekommen würdren.

Wie zum Beispiel einen geistartigen Dämon, denn man selber spielen könnte 

und Dieser im Besitz von Massenattacken ist oder sowas =) 


Druiden:
Für Druiden wäre eine Neue gestalt etwas tolles. Auch wenn sie nicht wirklich 

hilfreich wäre würdes eine neue Gestalt den Spass am Druiden erhöhen.

Paladin:
Da Paladine schon so Stark sind kann man an Ihnen nichtmehr viel verbessern.

Aber wirklch Praktisch wäre es wenn Sie im Fernkampf etwas Flexibler wären.

Da könnten Sie eine art Waffe des Lichts bei der der Paladin Seine waffe segnet und auf den Gegner

wirft.



Fürs erste fällt mir nichtsmehr ein =) wäre doch cool wenns das geben würde ich hoffe euch gefällt mein Vorschlage^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (2. September 2009)

Schamane:

Elementar:
Lavabruteschwört 2 Lavabruten,die x dmg machen
Die Bruten leben  x Sekunden lang
Fähigkeit der Lavabruten:

Lavaschuss(Automatischer Angriff,der x Mana brauchen):Macht x mehr Schaden,wenn dass Ziel an der Fähigkeit stribt,besteht eine Chance von x%,dass eine weitere Brut hervortritt


so,diese Fähigkeit würde ich mir wünschen(am besten irgentwo tief im Talentbaum)


----------



## Kritze (3. September 2009)

*Krieger*
_Brutaler Todesstoß_
Castzeit: 10 Sek
Der Krieger sammelt seine ganze Wut um diese in einem Tödlichen Ansturm auszulassen.
Dieser Angriff fügt 1000% Waffenschaden zu sowie +2500 für jede auf das Ziel wirkende Blutungseffekt.


Muhahaha

Ansonsten:
*Schmane*
_Blitzgedingst_ <-- Viel kein Name für den DoT ein :/
Ein Schaden über Zeit Effekt der dem Ziel im verlauf von 24 Sekunden X Schaden bis X Schaden zufügt.
Zudem Effekt wird der Schaden von Blitzschlag um 20% erhöht und von Kettenblitzschlag um 40% erhöht.


----------



## Desthoria (3. September 2009)

Hexer:Armee er Dämonen

Erklärt sich ja schon von selbst.
Ein großes Heer Dämonen wird beschworen und BASHT alles um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Desthoria

Seines Zeichens Hexer


----------



## jolk (3. September 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Krieger
> 
> Wir wollen endlich die Fähigkeit die schon zu Lichking angekündigt wurde aber ned kam
> 
> ...



/sign 
 einer der vielen gründe, warum ich lk nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ungehaltene versprechungen )

Noch eine Dudu casterform wäre toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(2 melee 1 caster , 1 heiler) um eine gruppe aus 5 verschiedenen Dudus zu machen, fehlt da noch ein caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wären glaube ich zu viele fähigkeiten für 5 level, außer sie kommt für lvl 60 oder so ^^


----------



## Rolandos (4. September 2009)

Seid ihr vom Wahnsinn umzingelt. 
Ist ja schon jetzt so, das viele mit ihren Fähigkeiten überfordert sind. Letzten musste ich mal wieder einem Jäger erklären wo/was der Irreführende Schuss ist und wie das funktioniert. Oder einem Hexer erklären das er eine Seelenstein herstelle kann. usw.usw. Würde eher sagen, das die Fähigkeiten, im Zuge der der Spielvereinfachung wie sie im Moment läuft,  verringert werden sollten/müssen.
Ist auch schwierig mehr als 2 tasten zu betätigen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

Verbesserter Titanengriff

Der Krieger kann jetzt 2 3-handwaffen tragen Oo

holy shit XD


----------



## Lotako (4. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> -Neue Fähigkeit: Durchhalten! Erhöht eure Geschwindigkeit um 60% für 10 Sekunden, während dieser Dauer erhaltet ihr 10% mehr Lebenspunkte und könnt nicht getötet werden.



Wofür 10% mehr leben wenn er imun ist ?


----------



## Gierdre (4. September 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Hexer
> Schurke
> 
> Netz
> ...





Karius schrieb:


> Frostmages:
> 
> Arkanmage: *Masssheep*.  Bis zu 5 Targets werden gleichzeitig gesheept. Das Sheep wird von normalen AOE Fähigkeiten nicht gebrochen (kein DMG auf dem Sheep) aber von Stunnenden, Slowenden Fähigkeiten (odem Nova, imp. Blizz) oder Singletargetspells.






iShock schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> Bananenschale (1 min. CD)
> 
> ...




Die finde ich am Besten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fände schön:

*Druide*

Sprungbrett:

Katapultiert den Druiden 20 Meter in die Höhe und lässt ihn sanft 5 m weiter entfernt landen. Befreit von allen Bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten. 

Außerdem (auch wenn es nicht hier her gehört) möchte ich Ghule und Skelette als Mini-Pets!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Hirschgestalt für Druiden, nach ner Megalangen q-reihe mit Zeitreise, um Malorne zu sehen, und den guten alten " Klopfe 2000 Typis von der und der Sorte bis dieses Teil droppt" -qs.

der Druider verwandelt sich in einen Hirsch ( jup, es wird verdammt viele Nachtwelfen mit weißen haaren geben) Ich sell mir des wie ne Mischung was Katze und Bär vor.

Aber wirkliche, majestätische Hirsche und nicht diese Häßlichen Kackdinger, dies im Eschenwald rumlaufen!


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Ich wäre für eine Flugmount für den Schamanen:
Es gäbe eine alternative für den Schamanen, was eigentlich auch recht geil aussehen würde
Geisterflügeldrache

Zu sehen gibt es in z.b im Warcraft 3 World Editor (Orc - kampagne). 
Ich finde einfach ein MUSS für den Schami ^^


----------



## Hell's Lord (5. September 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Armee der Untoten:
> 
> Überarbeitet .. beinhaltet nun die all-inklusive-flatrate der geißel für nur 19,99 in den ersten 12 monaten
> und wenn sie wechseln möchten haben sie pech gehabt! folgender inhalt:
> ...



Genial xD         *thumbs up*


Ich hätte da noch nen Vorschlag:

Krieger:

Entkleiden:

3 Minuten Abklingzeit
Der Krieger hat dem Ziel gegenüber für 10 Sekunden eine Rüstungsdurchschlagwertung von 100%.
Hält 10 Sekunden an.


----------



## Komakomi (5. September 2009)

Shadows bekommen einen Initialzauber ohne Abklingzeit! (ist schon bestätigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für Hexer würde ich mir vllt. eine art DoT mit abschliesender "Explosion" wünschen, allerdings nicht so wie der vom Magier!

Schmertzverbundenheit
12 Sekunden Abklingzeit
Der Hexenmeister und sein Ziel erhalten X Schaden über 12 Sekunden. Wenn das Ziel nicht durch diesen Zauber stirbt Bekommt das Ziel nochmals den Schaden, welcher in den 12 Sekunden zugefügt wurde, ebenso heilt sich der Hexenmeister um den gleichen Betrag.

Klingt etwas doof, aber ein "Self-DoT" wäre auch mal etwas neues, richtig eingesezt kann er sehr mächtig werden (z.B. kann bevorstehender Raidschaden vorher gehealt werden) macht auch Hexer weider etwas Atraktiver/Kreativer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, ich spiele weder Hexer noch Priester, ich spiele einen Druiden. Allerdings macht mir dieser so viel spass, dass ich keine neuen Fertigkeiten brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Komi


----------



## Big-bang (5. September 2009)

unholy dk:
100 runenmacht alle runen ghul muss vorhanden sein
der dk opferd seinen ghul seine runen und seine runenmacht um wütend zu werden er wird immun gegen bewegunsverlangsamende effekte sowie furcht stun sheep und er bekommt einen schadesbonus von 100%
hält 15sek lang an 9min cd

ele schami:
ruft ein luft elementar der den schamanen zur seite steht und jede sekunde 1gewitter macht der 3kdmg macht ohne die gegner zurückzustoßen
hält 5sek lang an und kostet 50% des grundmanas 15min ablink


----------



## Big-bang (5. September 2009)

frost mage

eiszapfen
castzeit:4,5sek cd:1min
es fällt ein eiszapfen vom himmel der 2kdmg macht wen das zeil eingefroren ist wird es zu 100% ein krit

bm hunter

ruf der bestien
kanalisiert cd:20min
die bestien von ganz azeroth kommen um den hunter zur seite zu stehen sie stunnen und attackieren alle ziele im umkreis von 20 metern 

holy pala

kräfte sammeln
kanalisiert cd:10min
regenerriet 100%mana allerdings bekommt der pala 30sek lang 100% mehr schaden


----------



## immortal15 (5. September 2009)

Krieger: 
heldenhafter sprung : springt 10 meter nach vorne und betäubt alle ziele im umkreis von 3 meter für 2 sekunden ( oder ein nockback wie beim gewitter vom schamanen ^^ )

berserker hieb : sofortiger angriff der 100% waffenschaden zufügt ( kostet 30 wut + 20 sekudnen ablinkzeit )

und dann noch was rassen spezifisches 

zb: zwerg berserker , orc beserker je nach rasse .... ^^
orc berserker : werdet 2 meter groß und grün und verursacht für die nächsten 30 sekunden 20% mer schaden  ( 30 minuten ablinkzeit, stack nicht mit kampfrausch / heldentum )

durchbohrende stöße , eure näcshten 3 angriffe ignoriren x% rüstung des ziels

waffenwendung ( mir ist kein besserer name eingefallen ^^) unterbricht das ziel udn bringt es 3 sekunden zum schweigen , bönötigt kampfhaltung (ablinkzeit 10 sekunden)

ruf des berserkers : alle gegner im umkreis von 6 meter erleiden x physischenschaden udn ihre nächster angriff verursacht 5% weniger schaden

und das was ich mir schon lange wünsche ..... 

reittier des kriegers : beschwört ein gepanzerten : wolf , tieger ( tieger für hordler und wolf für allys ...nicht umgedreht ^^ )
also ein mount für krieger =) da sie sonst nichts mer wirklich können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achso und nebenbei alles bis auf : das mount , heldenhafter sprung und orc berserker  , wahr nicht ernst gemeint ^^


EDIT: kann mir einer bitte sagenw arum ich nach dem ich einen post im forum gemacht hab danach keine neuen mer lesen kann  ? =(

per PM währe nett kann ja net weiter lesen .... ^^


----------



## immortal15 (5. September 2009)

Big-bang schrieb:


> unholy dk:
> 100 runenmacht alle runen ghul muss vorhanden sein
> der dk opferd seinen ghul seine runen und seine runenmacht um wütend zu werden er wird immun gegen bewegunsverlangsamende effekte sowie furcht stun sheep und er bekommt einen schadesbonus von 100%
> hält 15sek lang an 9min cd




du hast se wohl nicht mer alle -.-


----------



## Theralk (5. September 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?




hab ich auch gehört. Zumindestens, keine neuen End/Super-Talente. Viele Passive sollen auch wegfallen. Dadurch, durch vergabe in bestimmten Talenbäumen Passive fähigkeiten steigen (steigerung der Stats, z.b.)

Aber finde der TE hat sich Gedanken gemacht und ein paar nette ideen entwickelt.


----------



## Frankx (6. September 2009)

Paladin
Heilig:
Opferung der Massenwiederbelebung:
Der Paladin opfert sich für seinen Schlachtzug, der für 60 Sekunden wieder mit 100% Hp/Mana aufersteht. diese Fähigkeit ist nur in Raids und Instanzen verfügbar, Abklingzeit 60 Minuten.

Schutz:
Göttliche Weihe:
Die Verbesserte Weihe verpasst betroffenen zielen einen Debuff die, die Aggro des Tankenden Paladins unter einfluss von Zorn der Gerechtigkeit um 300% erhöt.

Vergeltung:
Göttliches Chaos:
Der Paladin wird vom Göttlichen Chaos umhüllt, das seine Angriffe 100% schneller ausgeführt werden und die Abklingzeit des Göttlichen Sturms wird annuliert. diese Fähigkeit hällt 10 Sekunden an und hat eine 5 minütige Abklingzeit.


----------



## Redryujin (6. September 2009)

*Magier

*Feuer:

Meteroideneinschlag

Ihr beschwört einen Meteroiden und lasst ihn auf euren Gegner stürzen. Im Umkreis von 15 Metern des Einschlages des Meteroiden erleidet jeder Gegner xyz Schaden. Für die nächsten 10 Sekunden wird die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 100 % Reduziert. Gewinnt aber innerhalb der 10 Sekunden pro Sekunde 10 % Bewegungsgeschwingkeit zurück. 

Castzeit: 2,5 Sekunden
Abklingzeit: 3 Minuten

Arkan:

Zeitblase

Ihr erschafft eine große Zeitblase. Vermindert bei allen Gegnern die Bewegungsgeschwindikeit pro Sekunde um 10 %. Zusätzlich erleidet der Gegner 10 % mehr Schaden. Der Effekt wirkt nur in der Zeitblase. Die Zeitblase hält 15 Sekunden.

Castzeit: 0,5 Sekunden (kann mit Talenten auch zu einen Spontanzauber werden)
Abklingzeit: 5 Minuten

Eis:

Eiskalter Nordwind

Der Zaubernde zaubert einen Eiskalten Nordwind in einen Kegelförmigen Bereich der alle Gegner um 40 Meter zurückschleudert. Alle Gegner die vom Eiskalten Nordwind getroffen wurden bewegen sich für die nächsten 10 Sekunden 50 % langsamer. Zusätzlich erleiden alle getroffenen einen Eisbrand der einen Dot mit xyz Schaden macht (aber nicht zuviel).

Castzeit: Spontanzauber
Abklingzeit: 1 Minute


----------



## IlFantastico (6. September 2009)

*Defensiv Warrior:*

Raserei:  Euer Krieger bekommt blutunterlaufene Augen und vergisst alles um sich herum.Schmerz,Wut,Aggro und Gruppenmitglieder sind nur mehr Worte...(Nahkämpfer rennt um euer Leben)
             Ihr werft euren Schild und eure Waffe ab und brügelt wie vom Teufel bessesen mit euren blossen Fäusten auf alles ein ,was euch in die Quere kommt.
             (In dieser Zeit braucht der Krieger keine Wut,keinen Heal und die Aggro wird emens gesteigert, nur macht er keinen Unterschied zwischen Freund und Feind)           
             (Beim Auslösen von Raserei verharren alle Freunde und Feinde in einem bestimmten Radius auf der Stelle und sind gelähmt von eurem Anblick.)-->Bosse sind gegen dies hier immun...

Verbesserter Schildblock: Euer Krieger wird eins mit seinem Schild.Jeder Schlag wird komplett absorbiert und 50% dess Schadens wird auf den Gegner zurück geworfen.(Erzeugt ein hohes Maß an Bedrohung)

Heldenhafter Stoß: Erzeugt auf den wirkenden Gegener 100% Schaden (Der nächst gelegene Gegner bekommt 75%,dann 50%,25% und Ende^^)und wirft ihn für 3 Sekunden zu Boden(50% Chance oder so)(in dieser Zeit ist das Target unfähig euren Schlägen auszuweichen zu blocken oder zu Parieren und der Schaden uaf das Target wird in dieser Zeit um 33% erhöht.

Mal der Unwürdigkeit: Belegt ein Ziel mit dem Mal der Unwürdigkeit(muss außerhalb des Kampfes sein...)Euer Krieger beachtet das Ziel nicht, was es so wütend macht und immer max Aggro vom Krieger hat.
                              (Als First Target gedacht um den Schurken,Huntern ect... den Spass nicht zu nehmen...

Behind enemy lines: Ihr verwirrt eure Gegner und diese wissen für einen kuzen Moment nicht ob ihr Freund oder Feind seid und stellen alle aktivitäten für kurze Zeit ein.


Der Fels in der Brandung: Nicht mal eine Tsunami könnte euch von den Beinen holen.Ihr seit für einen kurzen Moment immun gegen Fear,Entwaffnungs,Betäubungs und alle anderen Bewegungseinschränkenden                                   Effekten.

Mal der Freundschaft: Nur auf ein befreundetes Zeil anwendbar.Sobald das Ziel Aggro zieht kann es keinen Schaden erzeugen, bis die Aggro wieder verloren geht.

Scharfschütze: Nur außerhalb des Kampfes anwendbar.Ihr zieht eure Schußwaffe und trefft aus großer Entfernung das Ziel genau zwischen den Augen.Erzeugt ein fenomenales Maß an Aggro und unterbricht für 6 Sekunden alle Styles des Zieles um es auf euch zu laufen zu lassen.

Don't touch me:Der Krieger ist so richtig angepisst und gibt dem Ziel einen Headputt, wobei dieses leicht benommen wirkt und nur mehr 50% Schaden macht.

Allein gegen Alle: Ihr teilt einen Schwerthieb quer durch die Reihen des Gegners aus und erzeugt einen sprunghaften Aggroanstieg bei allen Zielen in der Reichweite.

Not in my house: Jegliche erzeugte Aggro wird für kurze Zeit auf euch übertragen.

Simply the best: Ihr habt es schon immer gewusst.Euer Krieger ist der Beste.Damit es auch alle anderen wissen erzeugt ihr für kurze Zeit +50% des Schadens eures DD auf Platz1.

Alone in the darkness: Um euch herum wird es dunkel, und alle Feine lassen ihre Waffen, Schilder ect für kuze Zeit fallen.

Enemy number one: (Muss außerhalb des Kampfes sein)Ihr scherzt über eure Feinde und erzeugt Aggro für 5 Sekunden ohne einen Pull auszulösen.


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?


 
/sign


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> du hast se wohl nicht mer alle -.-



/sign

fehlt ihm nur noch der Supermann-Umhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (6. September 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
> Schlidbeihändigkeit:
> Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15%
> Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er
> 120% Waffenschaden



hahahaa ich hau mich weg xD


----------



## Cloudsbrother (6. September 2009)

Krieger Furor abteil:
3 Schwerterstiel. 
In beide Hände eines und einen im Mund festhalten. (Ja aus One Pice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Is natürlich nur n Scherz.
Aber eine ernst gemeinter vorschlag:

*Avatar form*
Für 30 sec nimmt der Krieger die Avatar Form an und sein schaden erhöt sich um 20%)
5min abklinkzeit

Die Idee ist zugegebener maßen aus Warcraft. Ich glaub Muradin wars der diese Fähigkeit hatte.
Auch wenn er kein Krieger im wow sinne ist passt diese Fähigkeit super zum Krieger wie ich finde.

@Immortal15
"Krieger: 
heldenhafter sprung : springt 10 meter nach vorne und betäubt alle ziele im umkreis von 3 meter für 2 sekunden ( oder ein nockback wie beim gewitter vom schamanen ^^ )"

Imprinzip giebt es diese Fähigkeit doch schon. In der WotLk beta hatten Krieger die Fähigkeit noch. Warum das nicht aufm Liveserver kam weiss ich nicht. Aber vielleicht komms ja jetzt. Daher halte ich diese Fähigkeit für sehr warscheinlich.


----------



## mobbel14 (6. September 2009)

Krieger:

Der Turm: Der Krieger kann absorfort mit 2 Schilden kämpfen. Er bekommt eine neue Fähigkeit den "Tödlicher Schild" Verursacht schaden in höhe der hälfte der Rüstung des Schildes. Kann nur verwendet werden wenn "Der Turm" Aktiv ist und ein Schild in der Rechten hand hält.

Die verteidigung und die bedrohung erhöt sich Stark. Hingegen der Schaden veringert wird.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

Schamane: 
Totem der ewigen flamme.
Ihr stellt ein Totem was nach x sekunden explodiert. es verursacht yschaden (wenig) und einen dot von z schaden über k otzeit.

Totem der Flut:
Ihr stellt ein Totem das nach x Sekunden explodiert. Es schleudert eine kleine Wasserwelle in alle richtungen die freundliche spieler um y schaden heilt.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (6. September 2009)

Schamane

*Erdbeben*
Der Schamane lässt die Erde in einem bestimmten Radius erbeben und fügt allen Feinden schaden zu.
Erdschild wird aufgefrischt.


----------



## Vertil (6. September 2009)

Mage Arkan

Arkane Kugel
-5 sek cast zeit
- 1500 mana
- 2 min cd

 der magier erschafft eine unbesiegbare kugel aus reiner, arkaner magie, die jedem gegner im umkreis von 10 m pro sek 500 dmg zufügt (da kommen dann so lila strahlen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
 die kugel ist ortsgebunden und hält 15 sek lang an


----------



## bababuss (6. September 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> schutz Krieger Fähigkeit:
> Schlidbeihändigkeit:
> Der Krieger kann 2 schilde tragen was allen schaden um 15%
> Reduziert.Greift der Krieger mit der schildhand an verursacht er
> 120% Waffenschaden



Wie machst du mit einem Schild Waffenschaden ?.


----------



## Rorre (8. September 2009)

Schurken
-Unsichtbarkeit - der Schurke kann sich unsichtbar machen und herum schleichen


ja ich weiß is bissi OP aber würd halt zur klasse passen..........................................moment mal


----------



## Lailurya (8. September 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> Krieger:
> 
> 
> berserker hieb : sofortiger angriff der 100% waffenschaden zufügt ( kostet 30 wut + 20 sekudnen ablinkzeit )




Wer bezahlt denn 30 Wut für einen Whitehit,zumal man noch den global CD kassiert? =)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. September 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt denn 30 Wut für einen Whitehit,zumal man noch den global CD kassiert? =)


is glaub dann für die krieger die ne richtig langsame waffe haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (8. September 2009)

Es kommen keine neuen Talente hinzu, nur die 5 Punkte die dann in den bestehenden  Bäumen verteilt werden können, so hab ich es zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Freakypriest (8. September 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Zelda.



forever in love 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (8. September 2009)

Hexer

Der nächste Fluch wird auch auf alle Gegner in der nähe gewirkt.

x min cooldown.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?


Ich denke, so war es angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Taegan (8. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Schamane:
> Totem der ewigen flamme.
> Ihr stellt ein Totem was nach x sekunden explodiert. es verursacht yschaden (wenig) und einen dot von z schaden über k otzeit.




Kotzeit? xD


----------



## Gradius@PTR (8. September 2009)

Schamane:

Erdbeben
In 20m Umgebung erleiden alle Gegner alle 2 Sekungen X Schaden und ihr Bewegungstempo wird um 50% verringert. 12 sek Kanalisiernd

Erschüttern
Trifft bis zu 3 Gegner vor euch mit 120% Waffenschaden und betäubt sie für 2 sek

Elementargeist
Schickt einen Elementargeist auf den Gegner und verringert alle seine Attribute um 5% (hält 1min, keine abkingzeit, dispellbar)


----------



## Kotnik (10. September 2009)

Schamane:

Feuerschild:

Bei erlittenem Schaden erhöht sich die Zaubermacht um X, ebenso bei kritischem Zaubertreffer, bis zu 3-mal stapelbar


Wasserelementar:

quasi eine große Version vom Totem des heilenden FLusses / Manaflut + AE-Heal alle 30 Sec. Find ich nicht OP bei ner Abklingzeit von 20 Minuten..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luftelementar: Erhöht die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit / Angriffsgeschwindigkeit aller Verbündeter in 40 m Umkreis um 30 % (oder 40 oder 20, je nachdem, was ovm balancing her dann passt) und verrignert diese WErte bei gegnern in dem Radius um den gleichen wert.


Das wären meine Ideen für die fehlenden Ele-Ausprägungen beim Schamanen.


Tante Edith hat auch noch eine Idee:

Wirbelsturm wird den Druiden weggenommen und den rechtmäßigen Besitzern, den Schamanen wiedergegeben.. Was haben Dudus mit Elementen zu schaffen? Das ist das Reich der Schamanen! Finger weg! *gg*

Und noch ein Damage-Spell aus der Erdschule: Erdrutsch oder Felssturz oder so...Ein AoE-Spruch, der Felsbrocken auf ein Gebiet prasseln lässt und das Bewegungstempo/Angriffstempo im Einschlagsgebiet um X% verringert. Dann hätte der Schamane auch mal einen AoE..*G


----------



## Akollos (10. September 2009)

schurke
kann nun 3 einhänder tragen

hunter
kann für 1 min 3 pets bestitzen die für ihn kämpfen

dk
das böse in dir: die böse seite im dk wird stärker jeder schattenschaden wird um x erhöht


----------



## Kotnik (10. September 2009)

Akollos schrieb:


> schurke
> kann nun 3 einhänder tragen



Und wovon träumst du nachts?




Akollos schrieb:


> hunter
> kann für 1 min 3 pets bestitzen die für ihn kämpfen



das find cih schojn besser, bzw fänd ichs lustig, wenn die unterschiede noch betont werden, sprich wenn der BM permanent 2 PEts hätte und der MM zB nicht unbedingt mehr eines dabei haben muss etc.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. September 2009)

Einen dicken Instantheal oder ein Talent was einen beliebigen Heilzauber Instant macht für den Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (10. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Einen dicken Instantheal oder ein Talent was einen beliebigen Heilzauber Instant macht für den Priester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Priester bräuchte auf jeden Fall etwas Zuwendung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist zwar ein guter Heiler im moment, aber irgendwie sticht er nicht so heraus zwischen all den Dudus und Schamis...
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Diszis oO Denen trau ich net..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Holy > all (bei priestern.ansonsten gilt weiterhin: Schamane > all)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. September 2009)

Hmm bei uns Klopp ich mich je nach Boss nur mit dem Schamanen um den ersten Platz. Der einzige Bosskampf wo die Druiden davonziehen sind die Walküren und das Iron Council 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (10. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Hmm bei uns Klopp ich mich je nach Boss nur mit dem Schamanen um den ersten Platz. Der einzige Bosskampf wo die Druiden davonziehen sind die Walküren und das Iron Council
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sag ich ja, Schamane > All *g*

Naja, Druiden sind dafür Nr.1 im Overheal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, Holy is mir immer viel lieber, is vielseitiger. WEil soooooo ein toller Tankheiler ist ein Diszi dann auch wieder nicht oO. Mitm Pala kann er da nicht mithalten und GRuppenheal und Diszis steigen eh an verschiedenen Haltestellen ein oO.

Holy-Priest, Schamane und Holy-Pala sind mein persönliches DreamTeam-Setup fürn 10er mit 3 Heilern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. September 2009)

Disci macht nur im 25er mit nem Pala zusammen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (10. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Disci macht nur im 25er mit nem Pala zusammen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich fands halt so krass, wie teilweise zu Beginn von WotLK manche rumgeschrien haben, dass der Holy tot is und der Diszi ja soooooooooooooooooo imba...Sühne...wow..oO ein Heilzauber mit 10 Sec CD...ich bin..beeindruckt^^ *Welle der Heilung cast*

Kreis der Heilung ist einfach zu schön um nicht geskillt zu werden..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bababuss (11. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich fands halt so krass, wie teilweise zu Beginn von WotLK manche rumgeschrien haben, dass der Holy tot is und der Diszi ja soooooooooooooooooo imba...Sühne...wow..oO ein Heilzauber mit 10 Sec CD...ich bin..beeindruckt^^ *Welle der Heilung cast*
> 
> Kreis der Heilung ist einfach zu schön um nicht geskillt zu werden..
> 
> ...



Und warum besprichst du solche Sachen jetzt in diesem Thread und nicht per Pm usw. ?.
Anscheinend willst du ja nur deinen Postcount höher machen...( Nein, ich nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht innerhalb von ~15 Monaten nur unter 100 Beiträge geschrieben).


----------



## Vicell (11. September 2009)

Wattebäuschchen werfen...xD


----------



## Teradas (11. September 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Es kommen keine neuen Talente hinzu, nur die 5 Punkte die dann in den bestehenden  Bäumen verteilt werden können, so hab ich es zumindest verstanden.


Naja,aber vielleicht 1-2 Spells vom Lehrer?
Heisst ja auch "Cataclysm neue Fähigkeiten".


----------



## Alpax (11. September 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Todesgriff - Fügt absofort auch Schaden an - skaliert durch Lvl x Waffenschafen.




NEIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^

Druide:

Rache: Erleidet der Druide einen kritischen Treffer hat er ein 25% Chance, das sein nächster Triffer kritisch trifft. Bis zu 4 mal stapelbar.
Letzter Wille: Sinkt die Lebenkraft des Druiden unter 10% erhöht sich sein Schaden um 100%
Düstere Verganenheit: Der Druide konzentriert seine Gedanken wodurch der zugefügte Schaden um 100% verringert wird und der erlittene Schaden um 80% verringert wird. Hält 10 Sekunden lang.


----------



## Crudelus (11. September 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Alle Klassen:
> 
> Mal des Account löschens
> Alle Spieler löschen ihren Account und zocken nurnoch Tetris, Super Mario oder Zelda.
> ...



du hast das beste spiel des vorigen jahrhunderts vergessen: alex kidd in miracle world xD
wem das noch was sagt,
ka wie oft ich da gestorben bin xD
alleine die musik schon ;D
(das gibts übrigens glaub ich als pc remake für lau zum runterladen hab ich gehört, will aber keine werbung machen)


zurück zur topic:
hm da ich krieger spiele wünsche ich mir... iwas mit dem man besser aoe tanken kann
und das furorkrieger die wahl zwischen einhand und zweihandwaffen haben
und bei ms... hm ka^^


----------



## Ysoraz (15. September 2009)

Hexenmeister:

Beschwören: Schreckenslord (von mir aus auch verdammniswache)
10 Sek casttime.
Beschwört einen Schreckenslord (verdammniswache) der an der seite des Hexenmeisters kämpft


Magier:

ololol z0mfg überdrüber pwnzor vernichter:

0 sek casttime / kein global - cooldown

Richtet in einem Bereich von 10km Schaden an (schadenskalierung: lvl des Magiers * 1000 + Mana des Magiers + Life des Magiers)

auch in arena verwendbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidiri (15. September 2009)

> Aber bitte bleibt etwas ernst und nehmt keine overpowerd Fähigkeiten. Denn die kommen ja eh nicht ins Spiel.



äähm, ja.....


----------



## GrillGorilla (15. September 2009)

Schamane (Elementar/Verstärker):

Erdspalt:
8 sek. CD
1,5 sek Zauberzeit

Der Schamane ruft die Erdgeister an und öffnet somit Risse unter den Füßen der Feinde welche 5 Sekunden lange bestehen und pro Sekunde x Naturfeuerschaden anrichten und das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang um 20% verlangsamt. Wird Kegelförmig bis zu 20 Meter vor den Schamanen gewirkt.


Edit: Naturfeuerschaden funktioniert ähnlich wie Frostfeuerschaden vom FFB


----------



## olima68 (15. September 2009)

Ich hätte da was für die Jäger


Bewachen
Befiehlt eurem Begleiter das angewählte Ziel zu Verteidigen.


Ich glaub da würden einen alle Stoffklassen drum anbetteln^^


----------



## Nathanyel (15. September 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Auf der Blizzcon wurde schon gesagt, dass ALLE Klassen neue Spells beim Lehrer lernen. Als Beispiel nahm man den Prister der 3 neue kriegen soll...


Das heißt nicht dass es NEUE Zauber gibt, sondern nur neue RÄNGE.

Überhaupt, man sieht es hier wieder überdeutlich, solche Vorschläge sollten Blizzards Klassendesignern besser nie vorgelegt werden, die lachen sich sonst tot...


----------



## nesrecar (15. September 2009)

ich fände eine sudden-death-fähigkeit für hexer nice. darunter stelle ich mir einen richtig heftigen zauber (mit kurzer wirkzeit, 6 sek) vor der ALLES egal ob freund oder feind im umkreis von 40m umbringt, auch den hexer selber. natürlich düfte das jetzt auch nich so viel schaden machen das man einen boss damit legen kann, aber um z.b. die mobs auf dem weg zu eck in gundrak wegzuräumen... 
 benutzbar NUR in inis und schlachtzügen, sonst wäre in dala ständig alles tot. oder das wirken müsste so gemacht sein, das mehrere spieler zusammen klicken müssten wie beim seelenbrunnen erschaffen...
 eine abklingzeit von 20 std auf die fähigkeit wäre gerechtfertigt und ein spezielles&teures reagenz auch.


----------



## Redryujin (15. September 2009)

Da ich ja schon was zum Magier geschrieben habe möchte ich noch meine Talente zum Hexenmeister vorstellen.

*Hexenmeister


Gebrechen

*Fluch des Todes:

Ihr verflucht ein Ziel das im Laufe von 16 Sekunden xyz Schaden verursacht. Alle Feinde die mit den verfluchten Ziel in Reichweite kommen erleiden den selben schaden wie der Verfluchte. (Reichweite 5 - 10 Meter). Alle Verbündeteten die In Reichweite des Verfluchten kommen werden des Schadens vom Fluch geheilt. (Reichweite 5 - 10 Meter)
*Fluch der Pein macht mehr schaden als Fluch des Todes*

Castzeit: Sofortzauber
Abklingzeit: keine

*Dämologie

*Teufelsbeschwörer herbeirufen

Ihr beschwört einen Teufelsbeschwörer.
Fähigkeiten:
Schattenblitz: Der Teufelsbeschwörer feuert einen Schattenblitz der xyz Schaden veruarsacht.
Castzeit: 2,5 sekunden
Abklingzeit: keine

Dämonische Eile: Alle Gruppenmitglieder/schlachtzugsmitglieder erhalten den Buff Dämonische Eile das die Tempowertung um 5% erhöht

Dämonische Macht: Jedes Mal wenn der Teufelsbeschwörer Schaden verursacht bekommt er einen Buff der seine Zaubermacht um 1% erhöht. Hält bis zu 15 Sekunden. Bis zu 10 Mal stapelbar.

Feuerregen: Lässt einen feurigen Regen niedergehen, der 8 Sekunden lang Feinde im Wirkungsbereich mit insgesamt xyz Feuerschaden verursacht.

*Anmerkung: Der Teufelsbeschwörer unterstützt mit seinen Buffs mehr die Caster, während die Teufelswache die Meeles mit seinen Buffs unterstützt. Das müsste im Talentbaum dann geändert werden.*

*Zerstörung
*
Welle der Zerstörung

Ihr konzentriert reine Schattenenergie die ihr euren Feind schickt. Euer Feind erleidet xyz Schaden und bekommt für 5 Sekunden den Debuff Welle der Zerstörung. Während den 5 Sekunden dekomprimiert sich die reine Schattenenergie im Feind, entläd sich nach 5 Sekunden in eine zerstörerischen Welle die im Umkreis von 25 metern jeden Feind xyz Schaden veruarsacht und 5 Sekunden handlungsunfähig macht. Sollte der Debuff "Welle der Zerstörung schon vorher dispellt werden entläd sich die Welle mit schwächeren Ausmaß.

Nach 1 Sekunde verursacht jeden Feind im Umkreis von 5 Metern xyz Schaden und macht 1 Sekunde Handlungsunfähig.

Nach 2 Sekunden verursacht jeden Feind im Umkreis von 10 Metern xyz Schaden und macht 2 Sekunden Handlungsunfähig.

Nach 3 Sekunden verursacht jeden Feind im Umkreis von 15 Metern xyz Schaden und macht 3 Sekunden Handlungsunfähig.

Nach 4 Sekunden verursacht jeden Feind im Umkreis von 20 Metern xyz Schaden und macht 4 Sekunden Handlungsunfähig.

Nach 5 Sekunden verursacht jeden Fein im Umkreis von 25 Metern xyz Schaden und macht 5 Sekunden Handlungsunfähig.

Castzeit: 3,5 Sekunden
Abklingzeit: 1 Minute


So das sind meine Vorschläge zum Hexenmeister.


----------



## TheGui (15. September 2009)

Ich will einfach nur das Blizzard dem DK seine funtallente wie UB und Schattend es Todes zurückgibt >_>


----------



## Cooko (15. September 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Druide:
> 
> Rache: Erleidet der Druide einen kritischen Treffer hat er ein 25% Chance, das sein nächster Triffer kritisch trifft. Bis zu 4 mal stapelbar.
> Letzter Wille: Sinkt die Lebenkraft des Druiden unter 10% erhöht sich sein Schaden um 100%
> Düstere Verganenheit: Der Druide konzentriert seine Gedanken wodurch der zugefügte Schaden um 100% verringert wird und der erlittene Schaden um 80% verringert wird. Hält 10 Sekunden lang.


 muss ncoh hinzufügen:
danach verwandelt er sich in den weltenbaum , ist unsterblich , one hittet alle gegner , heilt sich komplett voll und hat unendlcih mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles was ihn angreifen will wird sofort gewirbelt , danach gewurzelt , und ans andre ende der welt teleportiert 

dudus sind so schon krank Oo (ausser eulchen türlich)


----------



## Ysoraz (18. September 2009)

Mir würde noch etwas einfallen:

Paladin

Schutz:


Bubblestone.

Wenn gewirkt, wird der Zaubernde von einem Schild umgeben welches ihn 14 Sekungen unverwundbar macht. In dieser Zeit greifen alle Monster im umkreis von 100km euren Schlachtzug an und ihr werdet in das nächste Gasthaus teleportiert.


ololol


----------



## abe15 (18. September 2009)

Ein paar Ideen von mir die ich vor Monaten mal in einem Klassenblog gepostet hatte:
Es geht um Hunterskills um das Pullen zu erleichtern.


"Wütender Pfeil--Wirken in 4,0 Sekunden--5 Minuten Abklingzeit
Ihr feuert einen wütenden Pfeil ab, der keinen Schaden, aber ein sehr hohes Maß an Bedrohung verursacht. Kann nur außerhalb des Kampfes gewirkt werden."

Zusammen mit Irreführung auf dem Tank würde es den Hunter wichtiger machen. Man könnte noch besser und vor allem sicherer pullen. Man bräuchte am Anfang weniger Heil- oder gar Casteraggro zu fürchten. Der Jäger würde in seiner Rolle als "Pullmitglied" stärker hervorgehoben werden.


"Wütender Pfeilhagel--Wirken in 4,0 Sekunden--5 Minuten Abklingzeit
Schickt einen wütenden Pfeilhagel in das Zielgebiet und verursacht an allen Feinden im Umkreis von 10 Metern ein sehr hohes Maß an Bedrohung. Teilt sich die Abklingzeit mit "Wütender Pfeil"

Damit würden wir (endlich) auch Mobgruppen zielsicherer an den Tank bringen können als es je zuvor der Fall gewesen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Hinterlistiger Pfeil--Wirken in 4,0 Sekunden--5 Minuten Abklingzeit
Feuert einen hinterlistigen Pfeil ab, der ein geringes Maß an Bedrohung verursacht. Gegner im Umkreis werden den Pfeil nicht bemerken und nicht in den Kampf eingreifen. Nicht auf Gegner über Stufe 80 anwendbar. Teilt sich die Abklingzeit mit "Wütender Pfeil" und "Wütender Pfeilhagel".

So könnte man auch einzelne Gegner aus Gruppen pullen, ohne das der Rest der Truppe eingreift. Die Begrenzung auf Gegner bis einschließlich Level 80 würde vermeiden, dass man den Schuss auf Bosse anweden kann. Das wäre ja sonst ein bisschen zu übertrieben^^


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (18. September 2009)

Paladin:

Vergeltung: Der Paladin bekommt eine verbesserte Aura der Vergeltung die sich auf alle ziele im Umkreis von 50 Metern auswirkt, und alle 2 Sek 10000 Schaden macht, wobei der Paladin nicht angegriffen wird. Wird er angegriffen kriegt der Angreifer einen Debuff mit den er sofort stirbt.

Heilig: Der Paladin holt sich Tirion Fordring der alles im Umkreis von 100 Metern heilt, wobei er Heilliges Licht wirkt, das Freunde um 68 Leben heilt, und feindliche NPC´s um 300.000.000.000 Million Leben.


----------



## phipush1 (18. September 2009)

Es regnet Frösche!?!

Der Schamane verwandelt bis zu drei Spieler in einem Kegelförmigen Bereich.


----------



## mariglö (18. September 2009)

ich will einfach das verstärker schamanen mehr schaden machen ! und zwar mit 2händer wie zu 60er zeiten


----------



## Lykis (18. September 2009)

Hexenmeister 

Risse Öffnen
n
der Hexenmeister beschwört 8 minilehrwandler  die jegliches zie spotten und nach20 sek  implodiere
verursacht xy schaden  20 min abklingzeit 


(ne art armee der toten für hexer)


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Lykis schrieb:


> (ne art armee der toten für hexer)


Nett gesagt...
Das ist haargenau dasselbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (18. September 2009)

Elminator schrieb:


> Krieger:
> Kolossales Anstürmen
> 1,5 sec Casttime
> Der Krieger beginnt innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden seine Wut zu Verbrauchen und auf das Zielgebiet zu Stürmen.
> Jede Feinde Erleiden X Schaden und werden durch die Wutaura 20 Sekunden verlangsamt.




das wär man geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykis (18. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Nett gesagt...
> Das ist haargenau dasselbe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht ganz die armee macht die ganze zeit schadne (ca 50k)

die lehrwandler  spotten nur und sollen nach den 20 sek den schadne auf einmal verursachen


----------



## HærDalis (18. September 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> NEIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^
> Druide:
> ... ... ...
> Düstere Vergan*g*enheit: Der Druide konzentriert seine Gedanken wodurch der zugefügte Schaden um 100% verringert wird und der erlittene Schaden um 80% verringert wird. Hält 10 Sekunden lang.


der zugefuegte schaden (schaden der dem  druiden schadet ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) um 100% verringert = immunitaet gegenueber allem was einem schadet ?? 
erlittener schaden (schaden der dem druiden schadet ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) um 80% verringert = vorhandene immunitaet gegenueber schaden jeder art und dieser 
wird um 80% verringert ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ich das irgendwie falsch verstanden ?? 
ansonsten fehlt hier nur noch ne bubble fuer druiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Omegavirus (18. September 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Priester:
> 
> - Schatten:
> Schattenwort Verderben
> ...


----------



## Bloodsaber (18. September 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wurde nicht gesagt, das keine weiteren Endtalente dazukommen, sondern lediglich 5 weitere Punkte?



blizz hat iwo (keine quelle vorhanden) geschrieben das es keine neuen End-Talete kommen sondern nur Überarbeitete Bäume 
--> es werden Talete entfernt und neue eingefügt, wodurch die Talent-Bäume braiter werden sollen 
und zusäzlich kommen halt 5 neue Talent-Punkte ^^


----------

